# The UGLY Watch Thread



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

Sure, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, but sometimes we come across timepieces which make us want to gouge our own eyes out, or at least wonder what the designer was _thinking_ or smoking.

I thought I'd start this thread with a singularly hideous contribution of my own, one I found while browsing Buy.com's jewelry section.

Here is the Freeze Diamond Watch, so named because it's so ugly it makes you freeze in your tracks like the legendary Medusa? This watch is complete with faux jewels that would delight any tween, as it matches her costume jewelry. What's even more ridiculous than its obnoxious bling factor is its price, but I'll let you find that for yourself at http://www.buy.com/prod/freeze-diamond-watch/q/loc/64934/209112790.html.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:roll: My votes go to,

Haldi - Cockpit

Vianney-Halter - Antiqua, Trio and Contemporaine

I'll problably have more later.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-s Seiko - Sportura F1.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:roll: Roger Dubuis - Follow Me (nope)
- Too Much (I'll say)


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Ritmo Mvndo - persepolis


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:roll: Azimuth - Mr. Roboto and Mechca lines. They look like toy wrist radios.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

RJRJRJ said:


>


That monstrosity gets my vote.


----------



## doze (Jul 4, 2007)

RJRJRJ said:


>


also have my vote. Worst is that i'm sure there are few "proud" owner of that "thing"!


----------



## DT 88 (Oct 2, 2008)

RJRJRJ said:


>


My vote too. A leopard/vomit inspired watch is not a good thing even if it is a Rolex.


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

doze said:


> also have my vote. Worst is that i'm sure there are few "proud" owner of that "thing"!


+3 ive accually seen it on a guys wrist! Almost cried.

Also any older Jacob & co watch thats 55mm & covered in diamonds, with a quartz movt for $100,000, ugh.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

The worst part is that it retails for something like 60k.


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

My eyes! *runs away from computer* 
Haha, I agree- that is an egregious use of the Rolex name. Somewhere some designer is trying to live that down while trying to find work other than as a costume designer.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

Hate to state the obvious but. . .


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree...


----------



## MikalNY (Oct 17, 2008)

RJRJRJ said:


> The worst part is that it retails for something like 60k.


Yuck <|


----------



## ramirez1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't forget about this one (ugly and expensive) - made by Chopard and costs 25 million dollars








or this monstrosity (the Dewitt Steampunk) which costs $633,000


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

RJRJRJ said:


>


I think I just threw up a little in my mouth


----------



## rnyland (Oct 7, 2008)

Jaeger-LeCoultre Men's Reverso Platinum Automatic Watch ($100K)


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Watchbreath said:


> :roll: Azimuth - Mr. Roboto and Mechca lines. They look like toy wrist radios.


If they cost about $50-100 (or less) I'd consider buying one jut because they're so weird, however I have no idea why someone would spend the kind of money they want for one.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-s How is it ugly?


rnyland said:


> Jaeger-LeCoultre Men's Reverso Platinum Automatic Watch ($100K)


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

Watchbreath said:


> :-s How is it ugly?


I agree with you. Thats an awesome watch. It looks silly when its left opened like that, imo, but when closed it looks terrific.


----------



## rnyland (Oct 7, 2008)

Mea culpa, I didn't know the JLC folded, just saw it presented open as a tour-de-force of watchmaking. I beg to substitute the "gearhead chic" titanium *SUW* (sport utility Watch) featuring a compass, light, stopwatch, thermometer, digital and analog watches. And for 1/666 the price.


----------



## Scott3670 (Mar 16, 2006)

rnyland said:


> Mea culpa, I didn't know the JLC folded, just saw it presented open as a tour-de-force of watchmaking. I beg to substitute the "gearhead chic" titanium *SUW* (sport utility Watch) featuring a compass, light, stopwatch, thermometer, digital and analog watches. And for 1/666 the price.


:rodekaart Now that's a butt-ugly watch.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

rnyland said:


> Jaeger-LeCoultre Men's Reverso Platinum Automatic Watch ($100K)


I think you managed to post on the wrong thread?
This is not "THE GRAIL" thread!!!

You do realize they are showing the front and back of the watch simultaniously?


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

Words fail me... Yuck!


----------



## gjlelec (Sep 27, 2008)

Corum Rolls Royce, so ugly i want one :-s


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

gjlelec said:


> Corum Rolls Royce, so ugly i want one :-s


LOL What the hell is that thing?!


----------



## gjlelec (Sep 27, 2008)

Corums solid 18ct "celebration" of the Rolls Royce and Spirit of Ectasy mascot !! Hugely expensive new, virtually worthless secondhand BUT i still want one (to wear in the confines of my own house only):-d


----------



## loco larry (Jul 7, 2006)

rnyland said:


> Jaeger-LeCoultre Men's Reverso Platinum Automatic Watch ($100K)


That is a manipulated photo, to show both sides of the reversable mvt.
This is one of the all time, purpose driven, classic watches. The case
reverses so that polo players would not break the crystals.
Larry


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

Whenever an "ugly watch" thread starts up I always submit this picture of the *Angular Momentum Time Explosion*: a watch that looks like it vomited on itself!
And to add insult to injury, the dial is completely unreadable!


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

obsidian said:


> Whenever an "ugly watch" thread starts up I always submit this picture of the *Angular Momentum Time Explosion*: a watch that looks like it vomited on itself!
> And to add insult to injury, the dial is completely unreadable!


lol it looks like someone took an ok-looking watch, rolled it in caramel, and then put it in a paper bag full of smashed-up watches and shook vigorously.


----------



## Sertsa (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't know if anything can compete with the Rolex and some others, but just to add to the catalog of ugly watches, how about spinners? Yeah, like spinning rims. (Too bad the photo's not animated).


----------



## DT 88 (Oct 2, 2008)

rnyland said:


> Mea culpa, I didn't know the JLC folded, just saw it presented open as a tour-de-force of watchmaking. I beg to substitute the "gearhead chic" titanium *SUW* (sport utility Watch) featuring a compass, light, stopwatch, thermometer, digital and analog watches. And for 1/666 the price.


rnyland:

No mea culpa necessary. The JLC was a welcome respite from the visual display of truly ugly watches our fellow members have posted. Nice substitute by the way.

The rest of you, thanks for making me feel just a little bit better about the Tag and Longines I regularly wear. I admire them even more after viewing your worthy contributions.


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

It's gaudy and rather impractical, but at least there is some symmetry to this one, unlike the ugly "caramel" watch.


----------



## tuna (May 13, 2007)

Sertsa said:


> I don't know if anything can compete with the Rolex and some others, but just to add to the catalog of ugly watches, how about spinners? Yeah, like spinning rims. (Too bad the photo's not animated).


So, um, what's the time? :think:


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

tuna said:


> So, um, what's the time? :think:


Who cares what time it is when youve got a spinning miniature rim to keep you occupied in between your rap video shoots? ;-)


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

rnyland said:


> Mea culpa, I didn't know the JLC folded, just saw it presented open as a tour-de-force of watchmaking. I beg to substitute the "gearhead chic" titanium *SUW* (sport utility Watch) featuring a compass, light, stopwatch, thermometer, digital and analog watches. And for 1/666 the price.


This may get me banned from WUS. . . but I actually like this little gadget!


----------



## Scott3670 (Mar 16, 2006)

tuna said:


> So, um, what's the time? :think:


Oh my God. I think we have a winner!!!! That's truly hideous.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, that rolex is truly horrid.


----------



## sangman (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one for the uglys cost $6000+


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

sangman said:


> This is one for the uglys cost $6000+


I actually really like graham watches. Ive only seen a few in person at my AD, but they look great to me.


----------



## Timewaster (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree RJ. Graham watches probably have a very narrow demographic, but I wouldn't say they are ugly. They are kind of the alpha male watch of the swiss market. I'd be interested if I was a lot bigger than I am.

Some of the others on this thread are just... YIKES! My wife and I are scrolling through and ROFL!

Regards,
-Jeff


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

Ugly watches: gifts that keep on giving (headaches).


----------



## 316L (Jun 27, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> That monstrosity gets my vote.


I just threw up in my mouth;-)


----------



## nsjong (Nov 30, 2007)

I think it looks sweet.
It's because of the strap, you think it's ugly.
Not like you can even notice the CAMO dial.



sangman said:


> This is one for the uglys cost $6000+


----------



## dtdukok (Mar 23, 2008)

loco larry said:


> That is a manipulated photo, to show both sides of the reversable mvt.
> This is one of the all time, purpose driven, classic watches. The case
> reverses so that polo players would not break the crystals.
> Larry


If it is reversable to protect the crystal then why does it have a crystal BOTH sides? :think:


----------



## Timewaster (Nov 24, 2007)

I think he meant that protectiong the crystal was the original purpose of reversing it. It is presently reversible so that you can choose to wear it either way (many reversos have different dials on the front and back).

Regards,
-Jeff


----------



## Loddonite (Jun 15, 2008)

I really don't know if this is ugly - the more I look at it...








... what do you think?

(Picture from tokyoflash)


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

I actually own this one:








I've never worn it, though 

For scale, same wrist, watch of known size:


----------



## mirrorman (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi all, just new on the forum.

I needed to do some research after checking out watches on Evilbay and was happy just lurking, until I spotted this UGLY Watch thread that is...after seeing some of the YUCK things in this thread I just had to join up and post a reply.

For me ugliest is a tie between the "Caramel Dipped" watch, the EXTREMELY tasteless ROLEX and that 25 Million Dollar piece of color rock that's supposed to be a watch??? _ROFL_


----------



## mirrorman (Nov 25, 2008)

gjlelec said:


> Corum Rolls Royce, so ugly i want one :-s


This one's kinda' cool...in an ugly way :-d

Looks like something Lady Penelope would have given to Parker.


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

dtdukok said:


> If it is reversable to protect the crystal then why does it have a crystal BOTH sides? :think:


The original JLC Reverso models were designed back in the 1930's, I believe, for Polo players. The reversed side was blank solid metal-- that was often engraved by the owned-- like the covers of pocket watches. Those models are still available, but now most reverso models either display the movement on the reverse side (like the one pictured) or have another dial with different functions/ complications on the other side (like a chronograph, second time zone, or just a different styled dial). These are the really cool ones since they're like having two watches in one.


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome mirrorman! I hope you enjoy your time here. Feel free to ask the members here any questions- they're very informative and helpful. That's how I learned what I did. Actually, the top one isn't so bad, SquishyPanda; just not my style. It's unique in a non-ugly way.


----------



## mirrorman (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the elcome 3dials..I'll hang and see how it goes. :-!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

How could I forget this one, Breitling - Flying "B". Out of character and the price is out of sight for what you get. Plus there's date
bounce.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-s Just gotta add the Omega - Alaska Project. It looks like they added 
Wally to their crack design team.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

Watchbreath said:


> How could I forget this one, Breitling - Flying "B". Out of character and the price is out of sight for what you get. Plus there's date
> bounce.


This one? I like it! Its definitely expensive though, but it does have a neat jump hour. Whats a date bounce?


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

A year ago I thought that this was just about as ugly as possible...it has all the finesse of a pitbull...and maybe that is it's most endearing feature.

Anyway...now it's part of the collection....so don't look at that Rolex to often RJRJRJ ...it might just grow on you. ;-)


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

As the hour wheel advances it will bonce or oscelate, I should have said hour.
Check one out and you'll see what I mean.


RJRJRJ said:


> This one? I like it! Its definitely expensive though, but it does have a neat jump hour. Whats a date bounce?


----------



## tdufy (Nov 18, 2008)

Timewaster said:


> I agree RJ. Graham watches probably have a very narrow demographic, but I wouldn't say they are ugly. They are kind of the alpha male watch of the swiss market. I'd be interested if I was a lot bigger than I am.
> 
> Some of the others on this thread are just... YIKES! My wife and I are scrolling through and ROFL!
> 
> ...


I actually have one. Graham Swordfish. Love it. Gets more comments than any other I have.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

Donut said:


> Anyway...now it's part of the collection....so don't look at that Rolex to often RJRJRJ ...it might just grow on you. ;-)


I hope not (and so does my bank account)... If I end up liking that thing, I dont even want to think about what else ill be up to...

The thing is, I can imagine a woman wearing it...kind of Zsa Zsa Gabor-ish??? But as far as I know, its a man's watch (though im not sure how much of a man he would look like :-d)


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

tdufy said:


> I actually have one. Graham Swordfish. Love it. Gets more comments than any other I have.


Very cool.. It definitely looks like a fish with big eyes.


----------



## p3l3r (Dec 13, 2007)

anything and everything from Jacobs and co.
it re-define the real meaning of BLING BLING!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: Well not everything, the H24 Five Time Auto is kinda neat. I wonder if
he's in jail.


p3l3r said:


> anything and everything from Jacobs and co.
> it re-define the real meaning of BLING BLING!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:roll: De Grisogono - Lipstick. Their entry for the Hokie Award.


----------



## tdufy (Nov 18, 2008)

RJRJRJ said:


> Very cool.. It definitely looks like a fish with big eyes.


LOL!! They should have called it the Bugeye!!


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

tdufy said:


> LOL!! They should have called it the Bugeye!!


Hey, who ya calling bugeye? LOL!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Is the watch necesseraly EXPENSIVE ? :think:

Because I'm feeling *suicidal* today and I want to play :-d

First, a warning : the following watch is from my own collection and I LIKE IT :-d:-d:-d so you guys will try not being too hard on me cause you may hurt my feelings ;-)

The point is, though I like it, it seems to be generally disregard (yes, this is an _euphemism_, good point ;-) ) by most people.

So, no more suspense... I proudly present to your kind attention the
Tauchmeister square U-boot :



on bracelet (it seems to frighten even more people :-d )





OK.
So now throw me empty beer bottles :-d


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

Reno said:


> on bracelet (it seems to frighten even more people :-d )


Have you ever got on an airplane with that thing?

Security...:rodekaart.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Donut said:


> Have you ever got on an airplane with that thing?
> 
> Security...:rodekaart.


:-d NO !

Actually, in French airports, you're now supposed to take your watch/mobile/laptop/jewellery/whatever-metalic-stuff off before going through the detection portals, so... ;-)

Plus it was supposed to be a _submariner_ watch :think:
Yeah, right ! :-d


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats art in motion, not ugly.



rnyland said:


> Jaeger-LeCoultre Men's Reverso Platinum Automatic Watch ($100K)


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Submariner watch? Why not, it will work very well as part of the ballast!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Janne said:


> Submariner watch? Why not, it will work very well as part of the ballast!


:-d :-d :-d

Well, it's not that heavy, really...





the bracelet has folded links and is pretty light :roll:

The case of course, it's a whole different story... :-d


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, I don't think it's necessarily _ugly_, but it's not my style. I _can _however appreciate its bold design, the high visibility of the dial, and the consistency of the design- except for the gigantic pushers. It certainly makes a statement, though I'm not sure what it is supposed to say...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

3Dials said:


> Well, I don't think it's necessarily _ugly_, but it's not my style. I _can _however appreciate its bold design, the high visibility of the dial, and the consistency of the design- except for the gigantic pushers. It certainly makes a statement, though I'm not sure what it is supposed to say...


Well, actually those are protections for the crown & pushers  which are not THAT BIG ;-)

I don't think the watch is ugly either ;-) but most people around me don't like it&#8230; :roll:


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

waruilewi said:


> Hey, who ya calling bugeye? LOL!


LOL..how did I miss this one? Its eery how much it looks like it belongs there...


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't stand any watch that has diamonds on it. It's ok for women's watches but I think it looks silly on a mans watch.


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

cavallino33 said:


> I can't stand any watch that has diamonds on it. It's ok for women's watches but I think it looks silly on a mans watch.


While I will admit I'm not a big fan of diamonds on a man's watch, I do have this one and no one has ever described it as UGLY to me before. ;-)


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Donut said:


> While I will admit I'm not a big fan of diamonds on a man's watch, I do have this one and no one has ever described it as UGLY to me before. ;-)


You know up until now I didn't think there was a watch with diamonds that I'd even come close to liking. While I still think it would look better without diamonds, it is certainly a beautiful watch and they don't really detract from it.

A lot of people must like them as there seems to be a lot of "diamond watches" out there.


----------



## Craig M (Feb 13, 2006)

Most pieces from XOSkeleton...but especially these ones.










...all this can be yours for a mere $600.00 !!!!!!


----------



## Bud001 (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^^Whoa.... MY EYES! MY EYES!!!!!

For the BRAND though, Jacob &co's watches are on average the worst especially considering their prices.


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

Craig M said:


> Most pieces from XOSkeleton...


EEK! That looks like something you'd find in an Aztec sacrificial chamber!
I saw XOSkeleton watches being touted on JTV recently and i was like:
"WHAT.....THE.....F**K?!?!"


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-d Take the bracelet off and add a ribbon and it can be worn like a hero medal.


Craig M said:


> Most pieces from XOSkeleton...but especially these ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

I think that thing poked one of my eyes out just from looking at that picture!


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

Never look directly at an XOSkeleton or you could go blind.


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

Actually, this thing looks like the ship's computer's head (Trymaxian or Max) in the _Flight of the Navigator _movie by Disney.


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

I hate clutter, so I don't think things get much uglier than the Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute:


----------



## Andy H (Dec 28, 2008)

I actually own this "watch". :-( The legendary Panzer!


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

Andy H said:


> I actually own this "watch". :-( The legendary Panzer!


LOL! Burn it! Cover you eyes!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-s And you wear it!


Andy H said:


> I actually own this "watch". :-( The legendary Panzer!


----------



## davestan (Aug 5, 2006)

tdufy said:


> I actually have one. Graham Swordfish. Love it. Gets more comments than any other I have.


Yeh
I like the Swordfish too.
I think a lot of people who post in this thread have not seen most of the watches on the wrist.


----------



## Andy H (Dec 28, 2008)

Watchbreath said:


> :-s And you wear it!


It has never graced my wrist, not once! :-d

I swear!


----------



## liam2051 (Dec 26, 2008)

RJRJRJ said:


> This one? I like it! Its definitely expensive though, but it does have a neat jump hour. Whats a date bounce?


I dont think this watch is ugly, just expensive! Im also loving the diamond patek!!!


----------



## eqdok2007 (Dec 3, 2007)

My vote goes to Azimuth's Mr. Roboto:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=193717&highlight=roboto










I don't know how anyone wearing this can be taken seriously... More like something young children or maybe clowns would wear.


----------



## alll87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Haldi - Cockpit ...


----------



## fry (May 11, 2008)

The official South Park Mr. Hanky character watch.


----------



## Rats (Apr 27, 2008)

I would love to have a job as a watch designer. Pick your favorite creativity drug and go crazy!


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

eqdok2007 said:


> My vote goes to Azimuth's Mr. Roboto:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=193717&highlight=roboto
> 
> ...


----------



## Clemi (May 7, 2007)

While surfing on geekologie.com, I just came across this concentrated piece of uglyness:










Not sure if it tops the Rolex though...


----------



## Bleh (Dec 6, 2008)

Clemi said:


> While surfing on geekologie.com, I just came across this concentrated piece of uglyness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the lock washer "gears" glued to the leather in that one.


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

Clemi said:


> While surfing on geekologie.com, I just came across this concentrated piece of uglyness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It the ugly don't blind you, you'll likely poke an eye out with dem wings!


----------



## Clemi (May 7, 2007)

obsidian said:


> It the ugly don't blind you, you'll likely poke an eye out with dem wings!


:-d:-d Absolutely!


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

Thread Resurrection!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Watchbreath said:


> :roll: Azimuth - Mr. Roboto and Mechca lines. They look like toy wrist radios.


I reckon these are awesome. They remind me of vintage toys. I wouldn't pay $5k for one, but I would defintitely pay a few hundred if it was still mechanicla with GMT.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Agreed. This would be more appealing if you replaced the diamonds with cockroach poohs.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I've seen these advertised in Australian magazines. Definitely hideous, but still more appealing to me than the Roelx further up the thread.


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

Ugly never takes a break... Sigh...


----------



## m2steven (Feb 2, 2009)

Truly bad, even for the ignorant rich


----------



## m2steven (Feb 2, 2009)

No one has described it as ugly because it's a beautiful watch!


----------



## ELDRAW (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Mako (Apr 21, 2007)

Watchbreath said:


> Ritmo Mvndo - persepolis


Most Ritmo Mundo watches!


----------



## smascarinas (Dec 10, 2008)

Michael Jordan actually wears one of these URWECK watches(spelling?)



ELDRAW said:


> View attachment 166366
> View attachment 166360
> 
> View attachment 166361
> View attachment 166362


----------



## ELDRAW (Jan 17, 2009)

smascarinas said:


> Michael Jordan actually wears one of these URWECK watches(spelling?)











He's probably the only one to afford it at £35,000 :-d


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

RJRJRJ said:


>


I think it all depends from presentation :-!











I bet it does not look that ugly now...


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

polishammer said:


> I think it all depends from presentation :-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who can even see it?


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

polishammer said:


> I think it all depends from presentation :-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome watch. She has good taste.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow, that watch looks like a woman's butt!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

This one has to be added. A recent release by Casio. Quite ugly IMO...


----------



## Bogeyman (Dec 8, 2008)

Probably every Technomarine watch in existence.


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh yeah this one gets my vote as well.


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

Hansch99 said:


> I hate clutter, so I don't think things get much uglier than the Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute:


I sometimes suspect that Breitling steal their half their designs from Casio's reject bin. They probably add a few mm to the dimensions though...


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-s Is that an explosion I hear from the Breitling Forum?


scuttle said:


> I sometimes suspect that Breitling steal their half their designs from Casio's reject bin. They probably add a few mm to the dimensions though...


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

Watchbreath said:


> :-s Is that an explosion I hear from the Breitling Forum?


Let's hope so - it would be a shame to think of those B1 radio beacons going to waste.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

scuttle said:


> Let's hope so - it would be a shame to think of those B1 radio beacons going to waste.


Emergency, that is.

The Navi is a love it or hate it design. Its certainly withstood the test of time.


----------



## Bleh (Dec 6, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> This one has to be added. A recent release by Casio. Quite ugly IMO...


I saw one of these in the store yesterday, and this picture does not do it justice. It's much uglier than that.


----------



## Bleh (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## GMT-II (Feb 26, 2007)

Pirelli chronograph!!

Even fiited with swiss 7750 movement does not help them to sell. They have to resort to selling below cost price (less than $400)to clear off clearly indicated this ugly unpoplular design.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-s With hex-heads to boot!


Bleh said:


>


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

LMAO!  Where did you find this monstrosity??? It looks like the concept was designed by a goth emo 10 year old boy, and then it was rushed into production without any changes.


----------



## Bleh (Dec 6, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


> LMAO! Where did you find this monstrosity??? It looks like the concept was designed by a goth emo 10 year old boy, and then it was rushed into production without any changes.


Why, E-bay of course. ;-)

P.S. What do you think of my new avatar mr recliner? Can he keep up with Mr Norris?


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

His head looks like a microphone. Love it! Who is he???


----------



## Bleh (Dec 6, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


> His head looks like a microphone. Love it! Who is he???


Larry Graham, Bassist for Sly and the Family Stone, and later Graham Central Station. He is credited with inventing the slap/pop style of bass playing.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

My neighbour is a bass player. I live in a townhouse with thin walls. I want to kill him.

But you're alright!

btw this thread rocks. I can't believe some of the watches that people have come up with - I can't tell if the designers liked them, or if they just look down on their target market and figure other people are tasteless enough to go for them. I'm going to keep a lookout on the bay for some 'gems' for now on.

ps - Sly ROCKS


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

polishammer said:


> I think it all depends from presentation :-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a watch in this photo? Where? :think:


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

I love that watch! I think it's one of the coolest watches ever made! You wouldn't have to pay me to wear it.


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

Anything and EVERYTHING made by Bathys. Don't like it, I don't give a rip-sh**, it's true... hideous watches, every one of them.


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

Beyond 'The Box' said:


> Anything and EVERYTHING made by Bathys. Don't like it, I don't give a rip-sh**, it's true... hideous watches, every one of them.


Amen!


----------



## Bleh (Dec 6, 2008)

Beyond 'The Box' said:


> Amen!


Did you just post, then quote yourself in another post immediately following with nought but an affirmation?


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

Bleh said:


> Did you just post, then quote yourself in another post immediately following with nought but an affirmation?


LOL! Yeah, I did. I was slightly snockered last night. I'm sure I thought it was funny at the time, although I'm finding it quite hilarious right now as well, but not in the way I had intended I'm guessing, because now I'm laughing at myself, not with myself. :-d


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Bleh said:


> Did you just post, then quote yourself in another post immediately following with nought but an affirmation?


Yeah I noticed this too. I reckon I have seen Homer do this in a crowd of people, moving amongst the crowd, yelling cries of support, to his own notion in order to get the crowd going.



Beyond 'The Box' said:


> LOL! Yeah, I did. I was slightly snockered last night. I'm sure I thought it was funny at the time, although I'm finding it quite hilarious right now as well, but not in the way I had intended I'm guessing, because now I'm laughing at myself, not with myself. :-d


Hilarious if you're snockered (a word which in itself is hilarious) and hilarious if you're reading this in the office at 9am.

ps - I thought I was the only one with such feelings towards the Bathys aesthetic, and that everyone here loved em, so I kept my mouth shut. I'm with you. But I gotta say it seems a tad harsh to group them with this shop of horrors thread. I don't think they're _quite_ as bad as the Rollers.


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

GMT-II said:


> Pirelli chronograph!!
> 
> Even fiited with swiss 7750 movement does not help them to sell. They have to resort to selling below cost price (less than $400)to clear off clearly indicated this ugly unpoplular design.


The yellow one you've pictured is actually a quartz movement. I like of think the black one below is pretty nice. It's got the 7750 and they go for about $900, although with some diligent shopping, I'm sure you can find it for much less:


----------



## tempus edax rerum (Feb 16, 2009)

Daddy-o said:


> The yellow one you've pictured is actually a quartz movement. I like of think the black one below is pretty nice. It's got the 7750 and they go for about $900, although with some diligent shopping, I'm sure you can find it for much less:


That's not ugly...that's badass! The cast of 24 says so.










But if you really want badass, the limited edition Corsa in gunmetal black is the one you want. Black...like a tire should be. Mine's been "edited" so that the stupid peekaboo strap detail is now "hole-less"....like a tire should be.


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

I totally agree. That's a bad ass watch brother!


----------



## GronK (Mar 6, 2006)

Timewaster said:


> I'd be interested if I was a lot bigger than I am.


I'm actually quite a bit larger than I am and I wouldn't wear it. :think:


----------



## Henko (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, badass watch.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

The thread shall have new life!...again.. (sorry, Squirrelcar :-()


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

RJRJRJ said:


> The thread shall have new life!...again.. (sorry, Squirrelcar :-()


:-d RJ is tha man! :-d

i love the "sorry squirrellcar" :-d too much! :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

The Good (well, not totally bad), the (pretty) Bad, and the (butt) Ugly......
But which is which? Your mileage may vary.


----------



## ramirez1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

say it ain't so...


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

ramirez1970 said:


> say it ain't so...


Oh, it be so.... the thing is, I think the dial is actually very cool-- it's the useless _rotating _bezel that kills it.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

I made a picture frame in elementary school that looked just like this! We took different shaped pasta and glued it onto a frame which the teacher spray painted in gold. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=178460&d=1239893712


----------



## Bleh (Dec 6, 2008)

Got a new one for ya! A Solid Gold "Iced out" Casio G-Shock Frogman.

5.5 ct Total weight of diamonds and a solid 10K gold case. Seriously? Only $4500. I'll take 2.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Kanye West and Nigo have that G-Shock I believe. _Sick_ isn't it..?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The ugliest of all in my Humble opinion is the Chopard which costs 25 million dollars.Hideous and extremely wasteful,I like to call it The Horta.Old School Star Trek fans will know what that means.


----------



## Seamaster007 (Jun 6, 2009)

I saw a Rolex Leopard in Malibu at Traditional Jewelers, and OH MY GOD!!!! THE HORROR!!!!! I could have over 20 Seamasters, a watch that is 10 X as beautiful for 1/20 of the price!!!! STUPID RICH PEOPLE!!!


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Nothing like resurrecting a classic thread on a Friday!

We have a new contender:










According to the Ebay ad:

Geniune Black Hills Gold Stamper Mens watch. New in box with manual. High quality analog watch, which has been manufactured to the highest standards of Swiss technology and precision. Most of these fine timepieces function by means of a quartz crystal, supported by an electronic oscillating circuit, resulting on one of the highest levels of accuracy and reliability in the world today.

Opening bid is a very generous US$500!


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Does it come with a mulett?



jason_recliner said:


> Nothing like resurrecting a classic thread on a Friday!
> 
> We have a new contender:
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Bleh said:


> Got a new one for ya! A Solid Gold "Iced out" Casio G-Shock Frogman.
> 
> 5.5 ct Total weight of diamonds and a solid 10K gold case. Seriously? Only $4500. I'll take 2.


Wow! This is proof that money and taste don't necessarily go together. As if we needed further proof of that. :-d


----------



## keeper (Jul 12, 2009)

eqdok2007 said:


> My vote goes to Azimuth's Mr. Roboto:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=193717&highlight=roboto
> 
> ...


Being forced to wear that is like the modern-day version of being tarred and feathered, or having the scarlet "S" on your shirt, I cannot think of any reason someone would voluntarily wear it.


----------



## keeper (Jul 12, 2009)

Found a few beauties on the web:




























First runner up:










And the winner....


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

MikeyT said:


> Wow! This is proof that money and taste don't necessarily go together. As if we needed further proof of that. :-d


You're right-- that gold colored LCD ruins the whole watch-- Yuck!

:-d


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

taro1313 said:


> I love that watch! I think it's one of the coolest watches ever made! You wouldn't have to pay me to wear it.


but u need to pay in order to wear it


----------



## rte148 (Mar 19, 2009)

there's a watch in the picture?


----------



## NutellaBear (May 13, 2007)

I have a new nomination for the ugly watch thread! A Corum Buckingham Wunderkammer Limited Edition. I think they were trying to be whimsical but all they ended up being is butt ugly.



















-T


----------



## montrealer (May 4, 2008)

This Invicta watch has to be the nastiest watch in their product line (and they have quite a lot of them...)


















The person that designed this watch must be retarded and colorblind...


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

Anything and everything made by Alain Silberstein!!! :-d


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:roll:


Beyond 'The Box' said:


> Anything and everything made by Alain Silberstein!!! :-d


----------



## apeogre (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Watchero (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh wow


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

apeogre said:


>


I agree, but only with the bracelet.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

apeogre said:


>


+1 I know its a good well made watch and I like omegas but it just looks awful to me.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

C'mon guys, you gotta love the Ploprof.. |>


----------



## NutellaBear (May 13, 2007)

Beyond 'The Box' said:


> Anything and everything made by Alain Silberstein!!! :-d


There is a difference between not being quite your taste in things and downright ugly. Lot's of people think rail thin bodies are beautiful and other people like lots of curves.

There are too many around that like Silberstein a lot. I am one. Yet I can understand if it isn't "your cup of tea" either.

-T


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Lester Burnham said:


> C'mon guys, you gotta love the Ploprof.. |>


:roll: Why?


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.righttime.com/rt/fortis/596.18.61liq.htm
http://www.skw.net/series.php?serie=MECHA+43x50+mm+AUTOMATIC+WATCH+SERIES&brand=Azimuth
http://www.skw.net/series.php?serie=THE+QUENTTIN&brand=jacob&co


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Igorek said:


> http://www.skw.net/series.php?serie=MECHA+43x50+mm+AUTOMATIC+WATCH+SERIES&brand=Azimuth
> http://www.skw.net/series.php?serie=THE+QUENTTIN&brand=jacob&co


Excue me, but this isn't the Awesome Retro Robo Watch thread! :-d

Back on topic now. I present to you all the Von Dutch (you already know it's going to be ugly as sin) Kobra!



















I don't know who wears Von Dutch anything - nobody I now that is for sure - but these must be a little too subtle for some customers, so a diamond encrusted version is available:

http://www.vondutchwatches.it/Download/CATALOGO.pdf (pg. 16)


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

NutellaBear said:


> There is a difference between not being quite your taste in things and downright ugly. Lot's of people think rail thin bodies are beautiful and other people like lots of curves.
> 
> There are too many around that like Silberstein a lot. I am one. Yet I can understand if it isn't "your cup of tea" either.
> 
> -T


Hate to tell ya m'man, but it's much worse than simply "not my taste in things". I dry-heave as a natural reaction to the sight of Alain watches, but it's nothing personal. I know there are PLENTY of people who have voiced and still feel such a reaction to my Serket RD2.0.

One man's junk...


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

OMG... I know I should have my throat cut for this, but I actually like this one on the bund-strap a lot!!! ;D

Man, I should be shot. Alright, break out the lynchin' post, I'll even tighten the rope. LOL!


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Igorek said:


> http://www.skw.net/series.php?serie=MECHA+43x50+mm+AUTOMATIC+WATCH+SERIES&brand=Azimuth
> http://www.skw.net/series.php?serie=THE+QUENTTIN&brand=jacob%26co


If those were in the affordable realm I'd get one. I like kitschy weird watches if they're not too expensive but at those prices not so much.

The von dutch is ridiculous when you put something on top of the dial its just stupid. Although, the bracelet is rather interesting.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Beyond 'The Box' said:


> I actually like this one on the bund-strap a lot!!!


How did I know you were going to say this? What is wrong with you?!?!?!?!?!

But as long as you like it and it makes you smile, that's all that matters! ;-)


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


> How did I know you were going to say this? What is wrong with you?!?!?!?!?!


Other than the things we already know... how much time ya got? :-d:-d:-d


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

:rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart


----------



## heygan (Jun 28, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart


That is so bad.. so bad... Why!!! Is there really some cracked up, color blind, globe trotting rap artist that really needs this??


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

Agreed, pretty much everything Jacob & Co. is just WAY over-the-top ridiculous.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

It was posted over on TZ-UK in a thread about watches people hate. I say you can't hate this, it's like hating a kid with a terminal illness. Sadness and pity is more appropriate.



heygan said:


> That is so bad.. so bad... Why!!! Is there really some cracked up, color blind, globe trotting rap artist that really needs this??





Beyond 'The Box' said:


> Agreed, pretty much everything Jacob & Co. is just WAY over-the-top ridiculous.


----------



## Watchero (Jul 25, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


> It was posted over on TZ-UK in a thread about watches people hate. I say you can't hate this, it's like hating a kid with a terminal illness. Sadness and pity is more appropriate.


True


----------



## Bulldozer (Oct 6, 2007)

I like that watch. It it didn't have the diamond bezel, I would have bought it in an instant.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: They do unscrew.


Stanley Lyndon said:


> I like that watch. It it didn't have the diamond bezel, I would have bought it in an instant.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

That wach isn't ugly.

It's cool looking.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

:-d :-d :-d :-d Too funny. You could always get it teflon coated if it's too blingy!



Stanley Lyndon said:


> I like that watch. It it didn't have the diamond bezel, I would have bought it in an instant.


----------



## slivver71 (Sep 15, 2006)

i'm not one to call anything ugly...but, my eye has beheld this new dive watch by angular momentum and imho, i believe it's not only ugly, but it looks like the happy meal toy my 3 and 5 yr olds play with. again, this is imho. some will think it just freakin' rocks. which is of course, cool b-). but, i don't like it <|.
http://www.angularmomentum.com/e/co..._Display=1000FH&ID_ProductgroupDisplay=100000


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

As it is called the ugly WATCH thread - anything where it is actually hard to tell what the time is without having a second or third look. ie a lot of skeletons, chronographs etc. where they just go too far. I have to agree with a previous poster on the Breitling he put up....a good example. :-!

And of course all of the gold and jeweled monstrosities that have peen posted.......


----------



## Stefan_Avery (Jul 28, 2009)

Now we must find a watchmaker to outdo all these monstrosities


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Jyabbz (Jun 23, 2009)

Bleh said:


> Got a new one for ya! A Solid Gold "Iced out" Casio G-Shock Frogman.
> 
> 5.5 ct Total weight of diamonds and a solid 10K gold case. Seriously? Only $4500. I'll take 2.


+1 o|


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

And may this thread never die!!! :-d


----------



## heygan (Jun 28, 2009)

Watches don't make ugly watches.. people do..:-d


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Posted this one in the "Ugly watch contest" thread. Since this one is just as long, we can't have the following not represented:










This Gerald Genta beauty is only $25,000. With this watch you have to go into debt just to offend the sensibilities of everyone around you. Now that's watch ugliness.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> And may this thread never die!!! :-d


Wow! That's uglier than homemade sin done by unskilled labor. Yucchh!


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I believe the strap is 100% genuine Zebra foetus. Classy! :-!



2manywatchez said:


> Posted this one in the "Ugly watch contest" thread. Since this one is just as long, we can't have the following not represented:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kc1001 (Jan 22, 2009)

These two get my vote.o|o|o|


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I really don't know what to say. This makes the OP watch look half decent, understated even. I know women have different tastes to men but seriously. WTF?


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

Just found in the affordables:









Thread is *here* if you wish to ridcule it...


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:roll: You don't want to fall and land on your hands with that on.


cnmark said:


> Just found in the affordables:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## Craig M (Feb 13, 2006)

Holy cats!!! This makes the leopard print Rolex look wearable...and subtle

where the hell is vomiting emoticon??



jason_recliner said:


>


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

As long as watch designers are on the pipe, I'm gonna keep posting these things!


----------



## taint it sweet (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.jacobandco.com/R 1WGDC.htm


----------



## Bleh (Dec 6, 2008)

taint it sweet said:


> http://www.jacobandco.com/R 1WGDC.htm


For those who can't be bothered to click a link:


----------



## Bleh (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow that is bad! Although the date position is kind of interesting.


----------



## skyrider007 (Nov 3, 2009)

more please!!! can't get enough of these watches..lol


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

Call me crazy, but I think that thing would be pretty awesome on a woman.



jason_recliner said:


> And may this thread never die!!! :-d


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Check this out:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=322956



skyrider007 said:


> more please!!! can't get enough of these watches..lol


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

> Check this out:


Isn't a thread about ugly G-Shocks redundant?


----------



## Raez (Oct 12, 2009)

h3o+ said:


> isn't a thread about ugly g-shocks redundant?
> :d


Ha!!!

:-!:-!:-!


----------



## MichaelGWu (Nov 5, 2009)

taint it sweet said:


> http://www.jacobandco.com/R 1WGDC.htm


Oh my lord that is tacky


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

I didn't look through all 214 posts to see if this one made the list, but how about it, is it ugly enough to score? :-d


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Ugly enough to score? Mate, it shot straight into the top 10!



Sodiac said:


> I didn't look through all 214 posts to see if this one made the list, but how about it, is it ugly enough to score? :-d


----------



## MichaelGWu (Nov 5, 2009)

Sodiac said:


> I didn't look through all 214 posts to see if this one made the list, but how about it, is it ugly enough to score? :-d


I would never wear it, but it's not THAT bad. It's not tasteless enough to be truly ugly.


----------



## ivan1998 (Oct 18, 2008)

ramirez1970 said:


> Don't forget about this one (ugly and expensive) - made by Chopard and costs 25 million dollars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you imagine some one will buy these watches:-s:-s


----------



## ivan1998 (Oct 18, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


> As long as watch designers are on the pipe, I'm gonna keep posting these things!


 wow


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

:rodekaart Not only is it a bizarre ginormous flower watch, but it is a bizarre ginormous flower watch with _pooh brown_ petals and _pooh brown_ stamens! Please, for the sake of hilarity, tell me how you would modify this watch to make it less tasteful and hence ugly?



MichaelGWu said:


> I would never wear it, but it's not THAT bad. It's not tasteless enough to be truly ugly.


----------



## MichaelGWu (Nov 5, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> :rodekaart Not only is it a bizarre ginormous flower watch, but it is a bizarre ginormous flower watch with _pooh brown_ petals and _pooh brown_ stamens! Please, for the sake of hilarity, tell me how you would modify this watch to make it less tasteful and hence ugly?


Pretty much any multicolored watch that has been shown in this thread is, in my opinion, worse than that wooden brown flower watch, and probably 100 times the price.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Let us not kid ourselves: theses monstrosities will ALWAYS sell. Specially if they're expensive and if people think they're "rare" (and by that I mean that they are not common or are hard to find due to limited production numbers).

Look at the so called "high-end" pieces showed here: ugly, impractical to use and absurdly expensive, but still there's a lot of people drooling about them, even WIS. Though of course, if the same "piece of art" had Tommy Hilfiger or Armani or Fossil written on the dial then it wouldn't be so desirable :roll:.

People like to have something they think is unique, be it because of price or availability. Just look at that never-ending thread in the Dive Forum about why only autos are considered the best dive watches. And in that thread you see answers only from WIS, people who (in theory at least) understand what sets apart a good from a bad watch.

So if this is true, we will not run out of new watches to post here anytime soon :-d.


----------



## Watchmeister45 (Oct 31, 2008)

the rolex gets my vote too


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I name this one the 'Embryo'


----------



## ivan1998 (Oct 18, 2008)

rnyland said:


> Jaeger-LeCoultre Men's Reverso Platinum Automatic Watch ($100K)


That beautiful to me.


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Always room for one more I guess... I haven't looked through every post to see if this one was included, so here goes one for all you Citizen fans.

I'm fairly confident this one meets or exceeds the criteria for inclusion in the Ugly Watch Thread? ;-) Although I have a disturbing idea that my wife might like this...thing.

CITIZEN EG2320-59N 
Citizen Lobella Bracelet Watch
Eco-Drive Movement
Swarovski Crystal Bouquet
All Stainless Steel
Lavender Dial
Manufacturer's List $400.00


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

jason_recliner said:


> And may this thread never die!!! :-d


Oh. Oh my.


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

I'm not into watches that you have to groom.


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

waruilewi said:


> I'm not into watches that you have to groom.


HAHA!!! I'm dying.:-d


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, those would blend right in with my arms


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

waruilewi said:


> I'm not into watches that you have to groom.


AHAHAHA.. Thats just terrible.


----------



## Tank (Mar 14, 2006)

waruilewi said:


> I'm not into watches that you have to groom.


:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x


----------



## european.aristocrat (Jun 22, 2009)

Tank said:


> :-x:-x:-x:-x:-x


looks like a gremlin.


----------



## european.aristocrat (Jun 22, 2009)

WatchAdct said:


> Oh. Oh my.


does this come with gold teeth?


----------



## european.aristocrat (Jun 22, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


> I name this one the 'Embryo'


it would be easier to wear 2 watches on each arm.


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

Has this one made the thread yet?


----------



## Craig M (Feb 13, 2006)

Barnaby said:


> Has this one made the thread yet?


*HULK SMASH!!*


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

e-gads!



Barnaby said:


> Has this one made the thread yet?


----------



## Mako (Apr 21, 2007)

Watchbreath said:


> Ritmo Mvndo - persepolis


Ritmo Mundo anything!


----------



## european.aristocrat (Jun 22, 2009)

*this is why i hate rolex.*

this is why i hate rolex. they are like the restaurant that tries to serve all types of foods. stick to what you do well.


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

I just spit tea all over my laptop. thanks craig.


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Certainly are some ugly watches here! Allow me to add this 1970's Bulova for your spewing pleasure. I got it as a restoration project but could never bring myself to get it working again. The module lives on in another, better looking Bulova.


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

Popoki Nui said:


> Certainly are some ugly watches here! Allow me to add this 1970's Bulova for your spewing pleasure. I got it as a restoration project but could never bring myself to get it working again. The module lives on in another, better looking Bulova.


It's a Cylon...


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Bleh (Dec 6, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


>


Toby, this is the _ugly_ watch thread, not the _AWESOME_ watch thread!


----------



## jrantasa (Apr 2, 2010)

Maybe not the ugliest watch in the world or in this thread, but still ugly: Pulsar PR7003X1. I hate it so much I nearly got myself one. Please don't say it's a cool watch because it isn't.










Many G-Shocks get my vote as well. I just don't like their aesthetics (if there even is one :-d).


----------



## tom_hanx (Apr 3, 2010)

Is it just me, or are Rolex sticking out as the leader of the ugly-but-expensive pack? So far three entries, all of them looking like a$$. 

:rodekaart Rolex :rodekaart

I can totally imagine Rolex Marketing in the role of the fat mexican in Tarantino's "From Dusk till Dawn" screaming: COME ON IN, watch LOVERS, WE'VE GOT UGLY watches, SLIMY watches, SH1T watches, ..." you know the famous quote, I am sure


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

It looks like it has a growth that requires removal.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

There's still room for another dial in there. Somewhere.


----------



## In_Front (Aug 2, 2009)

This watch needs more diamonds!


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


>


So much want!


----------



## mingsta (Apr 5, 2009)

keeper said:


> Found a few beauties on the web:


Is that a cat's anus given the PVD treatment?


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


>


Pretty sure I had one of those back in the 80's. Nothing ugly about a watch that will kick the a*& of every other watch in the drawer.

I echo Bleh, pure awesome!


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

jrantasa said:


>


Why buy THAT when you could spend multiples of its price and get THIS :


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

OK, with this one you redeemed yourself from the unfitting Robot watch entry. That one was awesome not ugly. I'd wear that for kicks and be sure I get more comments than on any other watch. My ten year old neighbor son would kill for that.

But the one above is truly horrid. It looks like poop with sticks in it. What brand is that? Just asking so I can avoid that. 

This, the leopard Rollie and the watch that puked on itself are the top three for me. We should get a vote going.

FWIW, I got some really big laughs out of this thread. I'm ready to look at some art now.

Till


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I believe this is a Seiko.

I have handed in my Seiko fanboy card.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

jason_recliner said:


> I believe this is a Seiko.
> 
> I have handed in my Seiko fanboy card.


You gotta be kidding me! Please say this is not true! I'm a huge Seiko fan. How can such a down to earth company make such a turd of a watch?

Till


----------



## mingsta (Apr 5, 2009)

tfar said:


> OK, with this one you redeemed yourself from the unfitting Robot watch entry. That one was awesome not ugly. I'd wear that for kicks and be sure I get more comments than on any other watch. My ten year old neighbor son would kill for that.


I hear ya!

I personally love that robot watch. Fair play, I'd never ever consider shelling out 5000 bucks on one unless I was absolutely minted, but its such a playful, out of the box design that you cant help but be glad that its out there.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

mingsta said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> I personally love that robot watch. Fair play, I'd never ever consider shelling out 5000 bucks on one unless I was absolutely minted, but its such a playful, out of the box design that you cant help but be glad that its out there.


You mean the red transformer plastic watch is $5000? :-s Or are you talking about the mechanic one with the robot allure?

BTW, your comment on the cat's ass in PVD finish was killer. I was literally holding my belly, I was laughing so hard. Still laughing. :-!

Till


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

I find this watch sort of hawt 


Bleh said:


> For those who can't be bothered to click a link:


----------



## Nehoc (Dec 31, 2008)

mingsta said:


> Is that a cat's anus given the PVD treatment?


Lol!:-d:-d:-d


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

Bleh said:


> For those who can't be bothered to click a link:


Needs more cowbell.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

LouS said:


> Needs more cowbell.


:-d :-d :-d :-d :-d


----------



## MickyD (Dec 3, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


>


I'd completely forgotten about it until seeing this pic, but I had one of those as a kid. Wish I still had it


----------



## Michelangelo (Jul 11, 2009)

jason_recliner said:


>





MickyD said:


> I'd completely forgotten about it until seeing this pic, but I had one of those as a kid. Wish I still had it


The same for me, I completely forgot about those "transformer" watches. Can't remember I was very interested in how late it was bud it was nice to play with .


----------



## Supe (Apr 5, 2008)

rnyland said:


> Jaeger-LeCoultre Men's Reverso Platinum Automatic Watch ($100K)


I expect the doors to open and a bird to come out and chime - koo koo.


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm reviving this thread because I think the Leopard Daytona has met it's match in ugly:










and it comes in a choice of colors:










:rodekaart <| The ONLY women who would buy that are crazy cat ladies who happen to be multi-millionaires. Kind of a limited market, ya know?


----------



## Crispy B (Dec 14, 2009)

A more redeeming pic:










I like it in a tongue-in-cheek larf kinda way. Better looks than HM4:rodekaart


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

That's definitely a contender, Dennis!

How about this bevy of beauties from Boucheron?


























(all borrowed)

These aren't that bad I guess ... especially if it's children that are wearing them.


----------



## Canon Fodder (Sep 18, 2010)

I win:


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

v76 said:


> How about this bevy of beauties from Boucheron?


The frog and owl are either on a bender or have Bell's palsy.

I love this thread. It really makes you appreciate your watches, doesn't it?


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

ulackfocus said:


> The frog and owl are either on a bender or have Bell's palsy.
> 
> I love this thread. It really makes you appreciate your watches, doesn't it?


I discovered a (coincidental) fact about those Boucherons - they share the same movement as in my Girard-Perregaux Classique Elegance, the GP4000. Definitely true, watches like those make you appreciate what you have all the more |>


----------



## Raez (Oct 12, 2009)

waruilewi said:


> I'm not into watches that you have to groom.


It's actually a BUND strap...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I still vote for the Horta.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

No matter how many tims I look at this thread, I never get sick of it. (Though some parts do make me feel a little queezy...)

It's nice to see that someone is catering for the cat loving millionairess with no taste. They need something as a counterpoint to the pink rinse, Leopard coat and Dame Edna specs...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

cavallino33 said:


> So much want!


I used to have a transformers watch but mine was blue.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

wtf is this thing!?


----------



## niles316 (Jul 23, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


> I believe this is a Seiko.
> 
> I have handed in my Seiko fanboy card.


Isn't it a Jerome Romain?


----------



## sg1 (Sep 26, 2009)

those g shock dw5600 that have bling on them.there is some on ebay.


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

Holy Moly, did you fellers see what Hodinkee just found? Just Because: The Fugliest Rolex Submariner 5512 On.Earth - Blog - Hodinkee

The Leopard-Print Rolex just got schooled!


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

i wanted to bump this thread because i think the green bufo is bufugly. has anyone ever seen this on a wrist?


----------



## MdN (Sep 5, 2009)

RJRJRJ said:


>


And now... there is a homage! Must have happened because of all of you people constantly mentioning it. :-do|:-d


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Apr 30, 2005)

If there's ever a thread that would get me believing in zombies it's this one. o|


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Homage no, design inspired.


MdN said:


> And now... there is a homage! Must have happened because of all of you people constantly mentioning it. :-do|:-d


----------



## megaforcer (Jan 23, 2011)

Check out this beauty, MB&F Horological Machine N°3 Chocolate Frog watch:










This one is also right up there, Kanye West watch:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

RJRJRJ said:


>


 Take a look at this for comparision http://www1.dealextreme.com/productimages/sku_54994_1.jpg and This one too-http://www1.dealextreme.com/productimages/sku_54993_1.jpg


----------



## Pammzer (Feb 28, 2011)

My apologies for raising a zombie...

But I just have to add that this Thread is AWESOME hilarious...
Probably THE most entertaining thread I have read so far. Some real commitment went into finding these uglies!
Congratulations to all the hard work in finding these hidden gems of laughter.

Reading this at work, I actually LOL by myself in my office several times, and made people wonder if I finally went crazy...


----------



## Bonky McBonk (May 20, 2011)

MickyD said:


> I'd completely forgotten about it until seeing this pic, but I had one of those as a kid. Wish I still had it


No flippin way, I did too! I had a couple of those "transformer" watches. One turned into a plane, one turned into a robot.


----------



## Bonky McBonk (May 20, 2011)

MdN said:


> And now... there is a homage! Must have happened because of all of you people constantly mentioning it. :-do|:-d


Given the fact that the legendary Gaytona has not only received the most votes for "ugliest watch," but has actually spawned a "homage" watch, I think it must take the prize as the ugliest watch ever.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I didn't even know this thread existed! Thanks for bumping it - whoever did it!
Wow, some amazing stuff here. :-!

But it goes to show ya, ugly is NOT easy.
In fact, I think it's just as hard to do as beauty. I'm talking EXTREME ugly - so ugly that your insides churn.
Because we see 'ugly' as the necessary corollary to 'beauty', I think we have an interesting topic to think about.
Imagine making something - a watch, a chair, a portrait, anything visual -- but deliberately making it ugly. 

Now, the question is: 
Can you make it a little MORE ugly? And STILL MORE ugly after that, without destroying the identity/function of the thing? Usually the answer is, YES!

So then, how far could one go in making something ugly? Is there a limit? Nobody knows! We can only know by degrees of reaction provoked.
But I have a feeling if you push something far enough, it will come around full circle and become its "opposite". :think:
In other words, if you could make something super duper ugly, it just might begin to look kinda cool. b-)
So in that sense, most of the watches in this thread are just "normal" ugly. I;d pay good moneyto see some sublime ugly. :-d


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

ulackfocus said:


> I'm reviving this thread because I think the Leopard Daytona has met it's match in ugly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW... ...Do they have'um in blue????..or black would be even Cooler!!!!

Pops


----------



## ari.seoul (Jan 27, 2011)

to me ...

some of the Alain Silberstein















and I never liked the analog-digital combo ... some are done well, but ...


----------



## Bfisher (Dec 27, 2007)

NOTHING CAN EVER BEAT THIS ONE LoL


----------



## paveiv (Apr 8, 2010)

Bfisher said:


> NOTHING CAN EVER BEAT THIS ONE LoL


Entire watch is hilarious but the "crown" made me laugh so hard)) Do you receive a proper wrench with it too?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

|> For the person who's all thumbs.


Bfisher said:


> NOTHING CAN EVER BEAT THIS ONE LoL


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

Have we shown off some Artya yet? Lots of expired links in this thread.

This one has a case made of actual poo. Fossilized dinosaur poop, no lie. 








This one I'm pretty sure was made by putting an old HAM radio into a blender:








This one I think is the stargate.... Worst part is that the pointers don't move - just the discs. That would drive me nuts. 








Those straps look odd? They are made from toad skins. Not frogs, not tadpoles: toads.


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

it's probably been mentionned, but here's the bacon watch.









And if you get really hungy, eat your watch and by mistake part of your wrist, just put some bacon bandages!


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

It hurts... This entire page...

http://www.ullikampelmann.com/watches.html


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Could you point-out the watch in this picture? I'm not seeing it. Is there one?


----------



## pexyme (May 22, 2011)

What an awesome thread. Now please excuse me. 
I'm going to scoop my eyeballs out with a blunt spoon.


----------



## PluckyPaul (Mar 29, 2011)

ELDRAW said:


> View attachment 166435
> 
> 
> He's probably the only one to afford it at £35,000 :-d











I actually like these watches. quite an unconventional and unique approach to timekeeping.


----------



## morgan1124 (Apr 19, 2011)

jason_recliner said:


>


 I think my son got one of those in a Happy Meal once...lol


----------



## Daniel Z (Mar 3, 2011)

Without ANY remote doubt what so ever ;
This...


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah it's weird because I didn't see it either. I think the photographer was just wanting some eye candy or something. I think it's actually a celeb shot, judging by the attempt by the woman to appear incognito and the tool trying to photograph her teenager-concert-style.


----------



## jsvargas626 (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow!!! Going through this thread was like going through the people of walmart thread, but for watches! I could hardly click my mouse on some of these to go to the next page!:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, there's something (ugly) for everyone I suppose...


----------



## Vahalis (May 15, 2011)

polishammer said:


> I think it all depends from presentation :-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it all depends on the right woman


----------



## mevans (Jul 6, 2011)

Vahalis said:


> I think it all depends on the right woman


You've changed my mind.


----------



## hot rod al (Mar 25, 2011)

A few months back I was at a Reis Nichols to see if a leather strap came in that I ordered from them was in. While the salesman that I usually dealt with was with another customer, one of the sales women came to harrass me and ask what kind of watch I was wearing (Rolex Datejust SS) so I told her, she then said "Oh I have the perfect watch for you!" and then goes running about the store looking for damn thing. She comes back with the biggest ugliest watch they had in the store. By this time my salesman came back and was watching this comedy take place. I told the lady "I'm not putting that horrendous thing on my wrist!" so she came out from behind the counter took off my watch and put that fugly watch on my wrist. My salesman could not keep a straight face. :-d This had to be the most horrendous looking contraption to ever come in contact with my wrist! :-|


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry, it's still an ugly watch. You wear the watch, not the wom... Well, let's put it this way: I'm not wearing that watch, and I don't recommend these ladies to either.



Vahalis said:


> I think it all depends on the right woman


----------



## pexyme (May 22, 2011)

hot rod al said:


> A few months back I was at a Reis Nichols to see if a leather strap came in that I ordered from them was in. While the salesman that I usually dealt with was with another customer, one of the sales women came to harrass me and ask what kind of watch I was wearing (Rolex Datejust SS) so I told her, she then said "Oh I have the perfect watch for you!" and then goes running about the store looking for damn thing. She comes back with the biggest ugliest watch they had in the store. By this time my salesman came back and was watching this comedy take place. I told the lady "I'm not putting that horrendous thing on my wrist!" so she came out from behind the counter took off my watch and put that fugly watch on my wrist. My salesman could not keep a straight face. :-d This had to be the most horrendous looking contraption to ever come in contact with my wrist! :-|


This thread may have made me insane, but compared to some of the beauties in this thread, that watch is ok!


----------



## pexyme (May 22, 2011)

jsvargas626 said:


> Wow!!! Going through this thread was like going through the people of walmart thread, but for watches! I could hardly click my mouse on some of these to go to the next page!:-d:-d:-d:-d


It's a feeling of trepidation isn't it? 
You have an uncontrollable tremor of fear/hearty chuckle after viewing each page.
However then thinking about clicking the mouse for the next page leads to another 'flight or fight' adrenalin response.
'What new monstrosities will be revealed next?" one asks oneself.

Thanks 3dials for starting such a terrifying/wonderful thread!


----------



## Rider (Jul 2, 2011)

What a great thread. I'm sitting here LMAO and my wife keeps saying "what? what is it?!" like I've gone insane.

HULK SMASH!


----------



## Subhelic (Jun 15, 2011)

I cannot believe this Pulsar has not been mentioned:










30m water resistant to boot!

I thought the Rolex in the beginning of the thread was unstoppable but it seems there are some serious contenders out there...


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Subhelic said:


> I cannot believe this Pulsar has not been mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just trying to profile the type of guy who would actually wear this. Its a bit of a worry.


----------



## Subhelic (Jun 15, 2011)

camb66 said:


> Just trying to profile the type of guy who would actually wear this. Its a bit of a worry.


Imagine having a boss wearing that watch. Who would every now and then have a look at it with a complacent smile on his face.


----------



## hot rod al (Mar 25, 2011)

pexyme said:


> This thread may have made me insane, but compared to some of the beauties in this thread, that watch is ok!


It's much uglier in person, but I agree, there are some real fugly ones in this thread. :-d


----------



## snoopy.com (Apr 15, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> I didn't even know this thread existed! Thanks for bumping it - whoever did it!
> Wow, some amazing stuff here. :-!
> 
> Same here. I never know there is such a thread.
> ...


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Its yours for $605,000


----------



## pexyme (May 22, 2011)

Bump. This thread belongs at the top.
Dear Mods, sticky please!!!


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

camb66 said:


> Just trying to profile the type of guy who would actually wear this. Its a bit of a worry.











"HEEEY YOU GUUUUUYYYYYYSSS! Check out the neat Pulsar they modelled after me!"


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

ramirez1970 said:


> ...or this monstrosity (the Dewitt Steampunk) which costs $633,000


If I ever saw that damn thing on my wrist, I would shoot it.


----------



## jrantasa (Apr 2, 2010)

Subhelic said:


> I cannot believe this Pulsar has not been mentioned


I actually posted this here a long time ago; the pic is probably removed from the original site and doesn't show anymore. The piece is just unbelievable, children will burst into tears and old ladies will pass out when you walk around wearing this on your wrist.



camb66 said:


> Just trying to profile the type of guy who would actually wear this. Its a bit of a worry.


Tell me about it. I'm confident that it will be worn by people who want to shock people into tears and harass little children and old ladies. That's the only explanation I can come up with.


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

camb66 said:


> Just trying to profile the type of guy who would actually wear this. Its a bit of a worry.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

camb66 said:


> Just trying to profile the type of guy who would actually wear this. Its a bit of a worry.


The same type of go who would show up on People of Walmart.


----------



## pexyme (May 22, 2011)

jason_recliner said:


> The same type of go who would show up on People of Walmart.


I hear there is going to be a 'People of Walmart' bikini calendar . 
I've already scooped out my eyeballs after going through this thread so I am safe.


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

pexyme said:


> I hear there is going to be a 'People of Walmart' bikini calendar .


That just completed my Christmas shopping for this year. Many thanks,


----------



## pexyme (May 22, 2011)

Biased&Critical said:


> That just completed my Christmas shopping for this year. Many thanks,


Look out for me in my mankini. 
I'm Mr. April (as in showers)......


----------



## antirmcd (Jul 31, 2011)

pexyme said:


> Look out for me in my mankini.
> I'm Mr. April (as in showers)......


Will look out for it!


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

Hehe, you're quick welcome, but you should thank the rest of the WUS community for their terrifyingly so-ugly-I-can't-look-away entries!


----------



## Belfast One (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok ....Android alien.


----------



## Belfast One (Jul 30, 2011)

Invicta Sniper...Wow!!!! Check out the little bolt action thing @ 6:00.


----------



## Belfast One (Jul 30, 2011)

Invicta ??????? Starfish??? Sorry about the post x 3 I am having a bit of trouble posting 2 or more pics on one reply.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

I have noirt looked atg any of the pictures here and havbe my eyes closed whgicle typing this beause i am a believer in the old Chinese adage "What has been seen cannot be unseen."


----------



## jsvargas626 (Jun 5, 2011)

Belfast One said:


> View attachment 485375
> Ok ....Android alien.


Looks like the luchador blue demon should be sporting this one...:-d


----------



## SevenStars (Aug 11, 2011)

I know there are a lot of fans out there with the Omega PO, and recently they released a newer versions of all 3 - 42mm, 45.5, and chrono with updated dials, hands, but most importantly, exhibition case back and Calibre 8500 movement with 60 hours of power reserve. I kinda like it, but why do they keep using those UGLY ARROW hands? It looks a little better than the old PO, but this is just my opinion - but I much prefer the old sword hands on the 2254.50's. They were cleaner, sharp (no pun intended), and simple in design. The arrows look like they're meant to shoot somthing with a bow. Ugly all the way. Sorry if I offended anyone. But it never grew on me. Seriously I'd rather be caught wearing that leopard Rolex than arrow hands.


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

SevenStars said:


> View attachment 493703
> I know there are a lot of fans out there with the Omega PO, and recently they released a newer versions of all 3 - 42mm, 45.5, and chrono with updated dials, hands, but most importantly, exhibition case back and Calibre 8500 movement with 60 hours of power reserve. I kinda like it, but why do they keep using those UGLY ARROW hands? It looks a little better than the old PO, but this is just my opinion - but I much prefer the old sword hands on the 2254.50's. They were cleaner, sharp (no pun intended), and simple in design. The arrows look like they're meant to shoot somthing with a bow. Ugly all the way. Sorry if I offended anyone. But it never grew on me. Seriously I'd rather be caught wearing that leopard Rolex than arrow hands.


hand me the popcorn


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

SevenStars said:


> Seriously I'd rather be caught wearing that leopard Rolex than arrow hands.


Personally, I hate mercedes hands, and can't see myself wearing any watch whatsoever that has them - but I recognise that this is highly subjective on my part, as opposed to them being a true eyesore - I can't even really say why they give me cooties, just don't like 'em...but I'm not gonna throw up a high class watch which uses them in this thread just because that's so.


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

The brand new Hublot Big Bang Chrono Tourbillon Ferrari Watch

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

this thread never goes away- it gives me nightmares


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Bfisher said:


> NOTHING CAN EVER BEAT THIS ONE LoL


I love it! But not for $7,000 with gold plate that will wear off.


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Biased&Critical said:


> ......
> This one I'm pretty sure was made by putting an old HAM radio into a blender:
> View attachment 447274
> 
> ......


OK, who makes this watch. You must include the maker for those perverted souls who might take interest in such things.


----------



## LosTresGatos (Nov 5, 2011)

Okay this thread deserves resurrection now that I just found out that Tiret makes a Kanye West watch:


----------



## Hotspur000 (Dec 25, 2011)

SevenStars said:


> View attachment 493703
> I know there are a lot of fans out there with the Omega PO, and recently they released a newer versions of all 3 - 42mm, 45.5, and chrono with updated dials, hands, but most importantly, exhibition case back and Calibre 8500 movement with 60 hours of power reserve. I kinda like it, but why do they keep using those UGLY ARROW hands? It looks a little better than the old PO, but this is just my opinion - but I much prefer the old sword hands on the 2254.50's. They were cleaner, sharp (no pun intended), and simple in design. The arrows look like they're meant to shoot somthing with a bow. Ugly all the way. Sorry if I offended anyone. But it never grew on me. Seriously I'd rather be caught wearing that leopard Rolex than arrow hands.


I agree -- I don't like the arrows either.

I also don't like the hands that resemble a male dog's 'private part':









(The forum wouldn't let me type the word for the proper anatomical name :rodekaart )


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

Another contender :rodekaart


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I keep going back and forth between unique and downright ugly on this one.


----------



## sidpena (Dec 24, 2011)

I found this Tauchmeister on eBay. I think it's quite hideous and a little bit rude to be honest.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Just found this today LOL










Peace,
Preston


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

This Invicta is just plain stupid.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I lied. THIS is a stupid Invicta.


----------



## Everest (Oct 10, 2012)

That's amazing! I want one too. So garish and just so obnoxious it's cute.



gjlelec said:


> Corum Rolls Royce, so ugly i want one :-s


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

This is one of the better zombie treads.


----------



## Appljaxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I saw this at a mall in Dallas. Right next to the sequined g shocks. I'm not sure I've ever seen an uglier watch


----------



## Everest (Oct 10, 2012)

My very first watch ever (I was 6 or 7) and my mom gave it to me because she just couldn't stand it. I abused the hell out of it too.

ps, pic of watch from internet, I obviously did not take any pictures of the one I was given.


----------



## Mathew J (Oct 18, 2006)

SevenStars said:


> I know there are a lot of fans out there with the Omega PO, and recently they released a newer versions of all 3 - 42mm, 45.5, and chrono with updated dials, hands, but most importantly, exhibition case back and Calibre 8500 movement with 60 hours of power reserve. I kinda like it, but why do they keep using those UGLY ARROW hands? It looks a little better than the old PO, but this is just my opinion - but I much prefer the old sword hands on the 2254.50's. They were cleaner, sharp (no pun intended), and simple in design. The arrows look like they're meant to shoot somthing with a bow. Ugly all the way. Sorry if I offended anyone. But it never grew on me. Seriously I'd rather be caught wearing that leopard Rolex than arrow hands.


Realising this is behind the times from a reply standpoint but......

The arrow hands are historic for Omega, a lot of their vintage sports pieces used them and now Omega is trying to call on past design elemets while trying to stay unique.

Personally I dislike Mercedes hands yet have owned three watches with them, I also at one point didn't like the arrow hands but now think they seem fine.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Appljaxx said:


> I saw this at a mall in Dallas. Right next to the sequined g shocks. I'm not sure I've ever seen an uglier watch


Best part: the second hands probably won't ever match.

Second best part: no local time unless you're in one of five cities or else don't mind mislabeling your local timezone.


----------



## Appljaxx (Sep 24, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Best part: the second hands probably won't ever match.
> 
> Second best part: no local time unless you're in one of five cities or else don't mind mislabeling your local timezone.


3rd best part: a person that would buy this piece would never have the cash to fly to all those cites.


----------



## late (Aug 24, 2012)

only $29K


----------



## late (Aug 24, 2012)

rnyland said:


> Mea culpa, I didn't know the JLC folded, just saw it presented open as a tour-de-force of watchmaking. I beg to substitute the "gearhead chic" titanium *SUW* (sport utility Watch) featuring a compass, light, stopwatch, thermometer, digital and analog watches. And for 1/666 the price.


if only it had a usb port and an ash tray it would be perfect.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

RJRJRJ said:


>


I was going to post this watch when I saw the theme of the tread, so this gets my vote.


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

Stauer guitar watch...


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

b-) The industry needs more of the likes of Alain Silberstein.


late said:


> View attachment 885422
> 
> only $29K


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Humanloop said:


> View attachment 885459
> 
> Stauer guitar watch...


Oh my, that may be the worst thing I've ever seen.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

late said:


> View attachment 885422
> 
> only $29K


Looks like a Swatch threw up.


----------



## Patsbox7 (Jul 22, 2012)

rnyland said:


> Jaeger-LeCoultre Men's Reverso Platinum Automatic Watch ($100K)


Do you realize that the picture illustrates the watch reversing, and not two faces on it? I think this guy is a little confused...


----------



## American Eagle (Sep 29, 2008)

*Musk MR2129, the World's largest watch. Weighs 1.5 pounds.

*


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Would look better on the wall.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

hublot, winde lederlin and mb&f


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

SevenStars said:


> View attachment 493703
> I know there are a lot of fans out there with the Omega PO, and recently they released a newer versions of all 3 - 42mm, 45.5, and chrono with updated dials, hands, but most importantly, exhibition case back and Calibre 8500 movement with 60 hours of power reserve. I kinda like it, but why do they keep using those UGLY ARROW hands? It looks a little better than the old PO, but this is just my opinion - but I much prefer the old sword hands on the 2254.50's. They were cleaner, sharp (no pun intended), and simple in design. The arrows look like they're meant to shoot somthing with a bow. Ugly all the way. Sorry if I offended anyone. But it never grew on me. Seriously I'd rather be caught wearing that leopard Rolex than arrow hands.


It is a dive watch. At a 100 feet you will wish they were bigger hands.


----------



## American Eagle (Sep 29, 2008)

dacattoo said:


> It is a dive watch. At a 100 feet you will wish they were bigger hands.


Correction....it is a modern sports luxury watch. I doubt anyone will buy the $6,000 Omega as a tool watch, instead of a Seiko or Orient, unless they had lots of money and did recreational diving. Doesn't make much sense for a commercial diver who still wear a mechanical watch, to wear a $6,000 watch and risk having it lost or get damaged while working near jagged rocks and other hard surfaces, when a $300 Seiko or Orient will do the same work just as well. Besides, diver watches are obsolete due to diving computers. Today there is zero need for a divers watch, except as a luxury item or as a backup for the more old fashioned divers who prefer having something mechanical to back the dive computer.

It's safe to say that 99% of today's divers watches in the $4,000 Dollar range or above will never see more than 12 feet of water in a pool or 15-20 feet of water when someone goes snorkeling with it on their vacation to the Bahamas or Cuba. And on a regular basis, the only diving they'll be doing is desk diving, and the daily shower at home.


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

American Eagle said:


> *Musk MR2129, the World's largest watch. Weighs 1.5 pounds.
> 
> *
> View attachment 912818
> ...


You could be charged with carrying an offensive weapon (it works on so many levels doesn't it?)


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

waruilewi said:


> I'm not into watches that you have to groom.


The "Chewbacca."


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm refusing to visit this thread again.


----------



## Patsbox7 (Jul 22, 2012)

American Eagle said:


> *Musk MR2129, the World's largest watch. Weighs 1.5 pounds.
> 
> *
> View attachment 912818
> ...


LOL, how can u say that is ugly with this badass wearing it??!!









That dude is one HARD mother F***er


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

I can't believe this thread went this far. BUT seriously! after nearly 40pgs no one bring these guys up !?
Oakley watches....not a single watch in lineup aint UGLY.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Canon Fodder said:


> I win:


An electric guitar watch with no pickups? Blasphemy!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

|> Would have made a great "attitude adjustment tool" for some of the customers I once had. One 
whack is all that is needed.

And many of the people I worked with also, managers - #1.


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh - I looked again.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

End thread.

$30,000

Comes with a dead skunk strap









Gerald Genta Octo Bi-retro Mens Watch 18k White Gold Octagonal Case Strap | Free shipping & free returns


----------



## FranClar (Nov 1, 2009)

*and here the undisputed number 1

*


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

wuyeah said:


> I can't believe this thread went this far. BUT seriously! after nearly 40pgs no one bring these guys up !?
> Oakley watches....not a single watch in lineup aint UGLY.


I do have to say that these two are not the bad looking for casual watches.

View attachment 914186


View attachment 914196


I don't have any desire to own an Oakley watch, but I would like to handle one just to see if the fit and finish justify the asking price. I know the movements don't justify the asking price; and for me, that's really what kills the desire to own one.


----------



## SuperScope96 (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't know what organism decided to design this vomit-inducing plastic "watch". It's plastic, but the designer put 1.60 carat diamonds on it's fake crystal bezel! (You do NOT want to look for its price). Furthermore, for a watch that's marked for over $1000, its description includes: "...Super-High-Grade STEEL Swiss quartz..." and "Desireabile (spelled wrong) 2-link bracelet"....... WHAT DO YOU MEAN 2 links!?!?!?!?


----------



## Bobby12 (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## tiger roach (Dec 27, 2012)

This thread is spectacular.


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

Just came across this randomly on ebay.

A couple key points:
-there's absolutely no mention of a chronograph in the post, and all colours of this watch happen to have the subdails pointing the exact same way
-Awesome "TIME2" and "TIME3" labels just in case you forgot (where's "TIME1"!?!)
-TIME2 and TIME3 have their own style
-none of the second hands are in sync
-the left crowns and right crown appear to be different size and material


----------



## Famousname (Jun 20, 2011)

Patsbox7 said:


> LOL, how can u say that is ugly with this badass wearing it??!!
> 
> View attachment 914182
> 
> ...


LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha! The height of ridiculousness!


----------



## Firmin (Jun 6, 2011)

Appljaxx said:


> I saw this at a mall in Dallas. Right next to the sequined g shocks. I'm not sure I've ever seen an uglier watch


It's a world time ! ?


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

OSUMBA2003 said:


> An electric guitar watch with no pickups? Blasphemy!


Okay tell me now where I can buy that. Err, please.


----------



## mikoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Seiko New Monster limited to 2112 pcs Ref. SRP319K

















Zamba Monster from Thailand - SRP319K | Yeoman's Watch Review


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

American Eagle said:


> *Musk MR2129, the World's largest watch. Weighs 1.5 pounds.
> 
> *
> View attachment 912818
> ...


This is the funniest thing I've ever seen!

I don't think anyone added the 5 million dollar Hublot.


----------



## argh226 (Sep 21, 2012)

Omg... I remember having one when I was a kid... Transformer was all my life then!

That bring a tear to my eye...


jason_recliner said:


>


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

That Transformer watch... I thought this was the ugly watch thread, not the awesome watches from our childhood thread?


----------



## argh226 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm sure, if we look correctly, we'll see the hamster running in it...
Its horrible!


American Eagle said:


> *Musk MR2129, the World's largest watch. Weighs 1.5 pounds.
> 
> *
> View attachment 912818
> ...


----------



## American Eagle (Sep 29, 2008)

This is truly the thread that will never die. It seems like for every attractive watch, there are 4 or 5 monstrosities.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

American Eagle said:


> *Musk MR2129, the World's largest watch. Weighs 1.5 pounds.
> 
> *
> View attachment 912818
> ...


And I thought invictas were bad....


----------



## American Eagle (Sep 29, 2008)

The *Ray 2: *Claimed by it's designers to be the most eco-friendly watch ever

Unfortunately it was designed by an extremist environmental committee, so beauty was not a requirement. It is essentially a chunk of wood from environmentally sustainable grown trees, using a cheap Chinese automatic movement probably made by child and slave labor (environmental freaks don't actually care about human beings) and packaged with recyclable materials (translation: regular paper and wood that's not actually been recycled.)

It's designers are so ashamed of the finished product that they know that meaningless and arbitrary labels such as "80% reduction in CO2 emissions" are not enough to sway you to buy such an ugly watch. So they've added a bunch of grass around it in the hope that the ugliness is less obvious to their potential customers.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

OMG KILL IT BEFORE IT BREEDS!!!!!!!


----------



## American Eagle (Sep 29, 2008)

H3RRINGTON said:


> View attachment 940974
> 
> 
> OMG KILL IT BEFORE IT BREEDS!!!!!!!


***** Christ, that has got to be the ugliest Invicta I have ever seen. The dial looks like someone ate a bunch of blue icing and threw up all over it. Man, that is painful. I hope I don't have nightmares tonight.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Best ugly watch ever


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Latest basel 2013 creation 50mm of WTH?!?

View attachment 1018749


Cosc certified chronometer Quartz lol.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

portauto said:


> Kindest Regards,
> Portauto


Wait... That's a watch. Thought it was honeycomb


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

it would be a masterpiece if all 5 faces were adjusted with one crown.



portauto said:


> Kindest Regards,
> Portauto


----------



## MrOclock (Feb 23, 2013)

Just in case you were wondering:

The original watch that started this thread is (thankfully?) sold out .....

Rakuten.com - Freeze Diamond Watch


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

SevenStars said:


> View attachment 493703
> I know there are a lot of fans out there with the Omega PO, and recently they released a newer versions of all 3 - 42mm, 45.5, and chrono with updated dials, hands, but most importantly, exhibition case back and Calibre 8500 movement with 60 hours of power reserve. I kinda like it, but why do they keep using those UGLY ARROW hands? It looks a little better than the old PO, but this is just my opinion - but I much prefer the old sword hands on the 2254.50's. They were cleaner, sharp (no pun intended), and simple in design. The arrows look like they're meant to shoot somthing with a bow. Ugly all the way. Sorry if I offended anyone. But it never grew on me. Seriously I'd rather be caught wearing that leopard Rolex than arrow hands.


Really? I mean really? Because of the arrow hands you stick the PO in here. Anyhow....


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

Timemachinist or "why are you wearing an old telephone dial on your wrist?"


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I present, for your horror, 2 complete opposite ends of the spectrum.

For $39.99 on eBay:








Not available as far as I know but previously sold for US$25,000,000:


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

my pick
The thing looks like it is staring at you like a Swordfish which happens to be its name.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

I guess I better add this thing I saw over the weekend. 

I had asked for a pic lol


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

SteamJ said:


> I present, for your horror, 2 complete opposite ends of the spectrum.
> 
> For $39.99 on eBay:
> View attachment 1202399


WOW, Bling Master is a brand ?:roll::rodekaart
I guess this is a few levels below the Supa-dupa-fly-pimp-I-am-your-pusher brand :think:


----------



## Beater (Feb 3, 2012)

I saw this abomination on someone last week. Was compelled to photograph the thing. Please don't tell me its s 300k patek


----------



## Beater (Feb 3, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I present, for your horror, 2 complete opposite ends of the spectrum.
> 
> For $39.99 on eBay:
> View attachment 1202399
> ...


Now that does look like the patek nautilus


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

Beater said:


> I saw this abomination on someone last week. Was compelled to photograph the thing. Please don't tell me its s 300k patek
> 
> View attachment 1202753


Pretty sure it's a Rado. The highly scratch resistant ceramic is pretty cool. Helps the watch to stay... weird looking.


----------



## Beater (Feb 3, 2012)

Tsujigiri said:


> Pretty sure it's a Rado. The highly scratch resistant ceramic is pretty cool. Helps the watch to stay... weird looking.


Great, it's going to last forever too.

I was enjoying a delicious seafood pasta dish until I spotted that thing.

this thread is quite nasty but entirely necessary. a friend of mine proudly wears a beastly lopsided watch which is so hideous it somehow resembles a large scaled silverfish wrapped around his wrist. I can't bear to even ask him about it. I'll do a stealthy photo and have you people id the thing to help exorcise it from my head.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Damn, there are some incredibly talentless hacks designing watches out there!!

How do these people keep their jobs?! Oh you all know there's some blackmailing going on.


----------



## Longines_Joe (Aug 26, 2013)

Any Rolex!! Ha ha ha


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

Ugly watch indeed.



RJRJRJ said:


>


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

Here's an abomination of a watch


----------



## Longines_Joe (Aug 26, 2013)

VoltesV said:


> Ugly watch indeed.


Man, that watch is fugly!


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Versace Medusa!

Yes....It's in my collection.....shhh ;-)










Peace,
Preston

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

Musk watch


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Mecano said:


> Musk watch


Is this by Elon musk?


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

No,no connection AFAIK.Musk watches is a Japanese company.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Mecano said:


> Musk watch


I thought that pic. was photoshopped. You mean some utter moron actually created that thing?? It's real?!


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh yes-very real.

World's largest watch MUSK MR2129 specification>
Brand: Mask
Price: 108,000 Yen
Substance size: Case diameter 9cm thickness 4.5cm glass diameter 6.5cm (material: Mineral glass)
[berutosaizu]: Width 2.1cm
Basic machine weight: 715g dressing case and private wooden high-class case: 625g
Private receipt case size: Height 11cm width 15.5cm depth 15.5cm
Watch function
(The fahrenheit thermometer/the hygrometer/the centigrade thermometer/the alarm) * you can use in the alarm clock
Use electric battery: 1 single three electric batteries (the built-in electric battery of attachment is the for monitor)
* Note
Because it is non waterproof specification, please pay attention to the moisture humidity. In addition because [riyuzu] is the decoration, it does not operate. As for time adjustment and alarm setting please go at case back.

spacecowb0y: World's Largest Watch by MUSK


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

That thick, and it's not water-resistant? LOL !


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

SevenStars said:


> View attachment 493703
> I know there are a lot of fans out there with the Omega PO, and recently they released a newer versions of all 3 - 42mm, 45.5, and chrono with updated dials, hands, but most importantly, exhibition case back and Calibre 8500 movement with 60 hours of power reserve. I kinda like it, but why do they keep using those UGLY ARROW hands? It looks a little better than the old PO, but this is just my opinion - but I much prefer the old sword hands on the 2254.50's. They were cleaner, sharp (no pun intended), and simple in design. The arrows look like they're meant to shoot somthing with a bow. Ugly all the way. Sorry if I offended anyone. But it never grew on me. Seriously I'd rather be caught wearing that leopard Rolex than arrow hands.


I agree with most of this, except for the bit about the leopard Rolex.....


----------



## overbudget (Sep 3, 2013)

VoltesV said:


> Here's a abomination of a watch
> 
> View attachment 1202994


On the bright side, this is "series one," per the dial. Imagine if they had sales enough to issue "series two"...or three...lol


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

overbudget said:


> On the bright side, this is "series one," per the dial. Imagine if they had sales enough to issue "series two"...or three...lol


What makes you think they won't?

Never underestimate the sheer power of human stupidity ... and bad taste.


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

That Musk looks like it has the insides of a bedside alarm clock


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Fi33pop said:


> That Musk looks like it has the insides of a bedside alarm clock


Hold on a second! ... None of my bedside alarm clocks ever looked as ugly as the MUSK. LOL


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> That thick, and it's not water-resistant? LOL !


Because you would drown if you went swiming with one of those on. Think of it as a safety feature.



Mecano said:


> Oh yes-very real.
> 
> World's largest watch MUSK MR2129 specification>
> Brand: Mask
> ...


What are you compensating for if you wear one of those?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Ace McLoud said:


> Because you would drown if you went swiming with one of those on. Think of it as a safety feature.


LOL ! You know ... That's an excellent point you have there.


----------



## ggstorms (Jul 3, 2013)

Not sure if anyone posted Movado yet, but it definitely deserves a mention. Every time I see one, I have to ask myself: who the F is actually buying these things??


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

ggstorms said:


> View attachment 1235139
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone posted Movado yet, but it definitely deserves a mention. Every time I see one, I have to ask myself: who the F is actually buying these things??


Really? It may not be to everyone's taste, but it's hardly ugly


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:roll: No, it doesn't!


ggstorms said:


> View attachment 1235139
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone posted Movado yet, but it definitely deserves a mention. Every time I see one, I have to ask myself: who the F is actually buying these things??


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

That classic Movado is one of the few timepieces in this thread where it's looks are subjective. I can see why some would think it elegant. But also why a few would consider it quite a bit less so.


----------



## ggstorms (Jul 3, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> That classic Movado is one of the few timepieces in this thread where it's looks are subjective. I can see why some would think it elegant. But also why a few would consider it quite a bit less so.











There are some Movado watches I would love to own, this one for instance. But the classic Movado design is way too feminine looking for a men's watch IMO.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Now those ARE ugly (in my opinion). I guess we'll have to disagree.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

ggstorms said:


> View attachment 1235139
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone posted Movado yet, but it definitely deserves a mention. Every time I see one, I have to ask myself: who the F is actually buying these things??


Like said above, this watch is subjective, but I'd hardly call it "ugly." It's a classic, iconic design that Movado has stuck with for many years. It may not be everyone's cup of tea, but ugly it isn't.

This is ugly. It's my ugly piece and I love every mm of it. It's hefty with a solid un-scratchable ceramic bezel and saphire crystal. It's large and has a LOT of wrist presence. But it's become my weekend watch and of all the watches I own, the only watch that people comment on.

My Behomoth Glam Rock Gulfstream:


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Ugh. That movado is uglier than most watches here.


----------



## Victor Cruz (Aug 27, 2013)

I just spent the better part of the last 2 hours reading though this thread. Lots of gasps and OMGs. This is simply, the greatest thread ever! I only wish I could have seen some of the images that have been removed or have expired. I would happily nominate anything from Jacob&Co. by the way.


----------



## MCT (Nov 12, 2013)

Almost everything from the Montana Watch Company
















zzzz...


----------



## MCT (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi guys, 

is this the Invicta thread?

k.thnks.bye


----------



## Victor Cruz (Aug 27, 2013)

Case in point.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

This thread is hilarious!! Who buys this crap? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Victor Cruz said:


> Case in point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my.........my eyes hurt.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh, you would be amazed.


solesman said:


> This thread is hilarious!! Who buys this crap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

The crazy thing is some of them are very expensive. Hublot...hmmmmm....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

no no no ow ow.....
this is an assault on my eyes.......



Victor Cruz said:


> Case in point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AJMc (Sep 19, 2013)

My question is who designs and markets them.


----------



## Animated AL (Nov 27, 2013)

MCT said:


> Almost everything from the Montana Watch Company
> View attachment 1366440
> 
> 
> ...


The first one is interesting.


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

How about these beauties ~500K each...?










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eight49 (Jan 6, 2013)

That first one is actually not terrible.

The Breitling, however...


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

Eight49 said:


> That first one is actually not terrible.
> 
> The Breitling, however...


You also have to bear in mind size... My wrist is over 9 inches...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

The $95,000 miniature bathroom scale.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

sduford said:


> The $95,000 miniature bathroom scale.


Wth, 95k??


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

s.erickson87 said:


> Wth, 95k??


What's the brand name on that dial? I can't make it out.

Doesn't justify the $95K, I'd just like to know which brand screwed up so royally.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

That breitling is some major bling.

Should we call that a watch or a diamond studded bracelet. I like it !
_*beeman101.6*_


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> What's the brand name on that dial? I can't make it out.
> 
> Doesn't justify the $95K, I'd just like to know which brand screwed up so royally.


De Bethune, Hodinkee just gave this watch some love: http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/hands-on-with-the-de-bethune-db-28-digitale

It apparently has a very nice movement and they only make a few per year, still doesn't come close to justifying the price, but some folks like it just because it's expensive.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the response.

Unfortunately I have to agree it looks like a retro bathroom scale.


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

While browsing the Internet, I found this beauty:

RSW Women’s 7130.1.R1.1.F1 Moonflower Black PVD Diamond Automatic Rubber Watch

Infected a****** with pustules, or Moonflower? You decide! My partner and I had a good laugh. :-d


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Quickly brought to mind something from those 50's horror movies.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

OMG I Had this watch..
it is NOT ugly.
I was like 7 years old.


argh226 said:


> Omg... I remember having one when I was a kid... Transformer was all my life then!
> 
> That bring a tear to my eye...


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

I admit that I own this, but...







it's worse in person lol

Sent from my LG-LS720 using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

I'll play. My Swiss Legend Neptune. Milk chocolate brown, and gold.


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

King Kong's watch in for service?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> King Kong's watch in for service?


No, that's just next year's slightly bigger new Invicta model.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Just spotted this one, an Oakley I believe. When I first saw it appear, I felt my stomach churn. Everything about this piece seems to evoke some creepy H.P. Lovecraft vibe.


----------



## Victor Cruz (Aug 27, 2013)

Ottovonn said:


> Just spotted this one, an Oakley I believe. When I first saw it appear, I felt my stomach churn. Everything about this piece seems to evoke some creepy H.P. Lovecraft vibe.


Holy Godzilla!


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)

I started posting up photos of Invicta's but my internet service provider shut itself off since it was insulted by my usage of bandwidth.


----------



## iamzip (Nov 12, 2013)

I will have to post a pic of one of my wife's watches... I have always hated it.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mecano said:


> View attachment 1392655


LMAO


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

This thread is the best 
I think the Musk and Kanye's watch won the internet, they remain unbeatable in their ugliness to such a degree that I want to own one of each!


----------



## etandiawan (Jan 25, 2014)

BUMP. More people need to enjoy this thread!


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Ottovonn said:


> Just spotted this one, an Oakley I believe. When I first saw it appear, I felt my stomach churn. Everything about this piece seems to evoke some creepy H.P. Lovecraft vibe.
> 
> View attachment 1437983


I think it's closer to H R Giger's works


----------



## astroguy (Jan 21, 2014)

RJRJRJ said:


>


I actually like the colorful Daytona. Well for my wife at least


----------



## mikxx (Mar 20, 2014)

astroguy said:


> I actually like the colorful Daytona. Well for my wife at least


This one is even worse than the Daytona Beach series.


----------



## astroguy (Jan 21, 2014)

mikxx said:


> This one is even worse than the Daytona Beach series.


Lol.


----------



## Camrok (Sep 8, 2012)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Best ugly watch ever
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Ha. I showed my wife. She said "that's your watch.... I agree... It is ugly..."
I agree too... BEST ugly watch ever.


----------



## Stepper (Jan 10, 2013)

Sometimes Hamilton just tries way too hard!


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't think I own a really ugly watch. Some of my friends think my Doxa T-Graph is ugly though. I would like to have a super ugly watch just for fun, but it seems that most of the ugliest watches are all like $60 Grand. Can someone post some really inexpensive ugly watches?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Invicta


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

LOL Great thread, a home for Oakley watches


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

All of the Richard Mille watches


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Conky said:


> Some of my friends think my Doxa T-Graph is ugly though.


It is...


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Memphis1 said:


> All of the Richard Mille watches


Nah


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

VS









Riff Raff is a hard contestant IMO....


----------



## dsm600rr (May 25, 2014)

Stepper said:


> Sometimes Hamilton just tries way too hard!


Nice try Hamilton.
View attachment 1537376


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

dsm600rr said:


> Nice try Hamilton.
> View attachment 1537376
> 
> 
> View attachment 1537878


I saw the similarity to millenary right away, too.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Kinda like that Hamilton.


----------



## Hotspur000 (Dec 25, 2011)

Memphis1 said:


> All of the Richard Mille watches


Agreed.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Extremely affordable, hideously ugly, and deadly accurate:


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

What's "ugly" about it?


----------



## Narf CC (Nov 12, 2013)

The ugliest Rolex on earth...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, so it isn't a pretty watch, but this Precisionist has a TERRIFIC movement in it. Later found other Precisionist that look better, have better design with this same movement. Butt these are cheaper, probably because they are not so good looking.


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

Sarge said:


> The ugliest Rolex on earth...


Nah...the leopard Daytona is still far, far uglier than that.


----------



## Patrick Lewis (Nov 25, 2014)

I have to say, I could have chosen a better thread to make my first post in but I thought this thread was outrageously funny.

Diesel watches have always made me cringe when I see them being worn! 

Cheers, Patrick


----------



## Narf CC (Nov 12, 2013)

OH Redhawk said:


> Nah...the leopard Daytona is still far, far uglier than that.


Hahahahaha :-d


----------



## TicTocChoc (Sep 10, 2014)

Wow! What a thread!










If it is intended as I see it, then it has an extra tasteless layer of SPIRITUALITY, alluding to a thora container.

PS: The image is quoted from an earlier post, but it didn't show up in the quote, that's why I quoted it directly.


----------



## g-shockbilly (Oct 24, 2014)

TicTocChoc said:


> Wow! What a thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, it took me a minute to even find the dial on this one


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Conky said:


> I don't think I own a really ugly watch. Some of my friends think my Doxa T-Graph is ugly though. I would like to have a super ugly watch just for fun, but it seems that most of the ugliest watches are all like $60 Grand. Can someone post some really inexpensive ugly watches?


Your friends are wrong... 
Awesome Doxa


----------



## MCT (Nov 12, 2013)

this is ugly. or perhaps cos i see it everyday on the WUS header?


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sarge said:


> The ugliest Rolex on earth...


Mebbe the ugliest fake Rolex ever?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I just came across this thread. I was going to say there are no ugly watches, just ugly wrists. I was wrong.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a ugly hammer.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Here's a "Frankenstein" for ya; Invicta Coalition. Good "guts"...but, that case has as many "points" as a porcupine. And, about as comfortable...


----------



## puddlep1rate (Jan 7, 2015)

Camrok said:


> Ha. I showed my wife. She said "that's your watch.... I agree... It is ugly..."
> I agree too... BEST ugly watch ever.


Seiko OM is definitely NOT an ugly watch!


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

puddlep1rate said:


> Seiko OM is definitely NOT an ugly watch!


Yes it is, it's hideous...


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

If by hideous you mean super cool and iconic, you're correct.


Memphis1 said:


> Yes it is, it's hideous...


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I submit the Morphic M12 "Barf Splat".


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Do I win?


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

RBrylawski said:


> Do I win?
> 
> View attachment 2657338


Yes, yes you do, Rod!


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

wschofield3 said:


> Yes, yes you do, Rod!


LOL!!!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Ah ah this thread is awesome


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Ugly but I'm fond of it. Gruen Teletime. One of the very early LCD watches. Circa 1972.



Bit more here...

GRUEN TELETIME FIELD EFFECT LCD 1972

Regards,


----------



## Camrok (Sep 8, 2012)

WTSP said:


> I submit the Morphic M12 "Barf Splat".
> 
> View attachment 2657210


I guess the entire Oakley range should be added here. 
In particular the minute machine. 








Here is the range. 
http://www.oakley.com/en/mens/watches/merch-category/m08


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Camrok said:


> I guess the entire Oakley range should be added here.
> In particular the minute machine.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

'The Freak'


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

b-) Not to me.


Kurt Behm said:


> 'The Freak'


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

RBrylawski said:


> Do I win?
> 
> View attachment 2657338


I think you won the internet


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you to all for the instant feel good thread.

I have had so many laughs.

Probably the best so far is the ISP who closed down an account because of abuse of bandwidth for posting Invicta photos.

inhaus posted a thread about this one a while ago but it does deserve a second mention.

Hopefully I can sneak this one passed my ISP.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

saw this at Costco.... ouch!


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Let's make sure everyone puts an Invicta here to be cool when almost every maker has made ghastly pieces. From PP to Timex there are some spray bleach in your eyes pieces.


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

Deledda said:


> Let's make sure everyone puts an Invicta here to be cool when almost every maker has made ghastly pieces. From PP to Timex there are some spray bleach in your eyes pieces.


Invicta is such a prolific ugly watch maker. The sheer number of monstrosities they've put on the market far exceeds any other company.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Deledda said:


> Let's make sure everyone puts an Invicta here to be cool when almost every maker has made ghastly pieces. From PP to Timex there are some spray bleach in your eyes pieces.


Funny you should say that. I was in a store recently and someone was looking at my watch, and then his buddy said that my watch didn't look good and proceeded to show me his good looking watch. He was wearing an Invicta Diver like the one I have shown below but without the cage and the skeleton. Below that was my watch, the one that didn't look good in comparison. Honestly, I was surprised anyone noticed or commented on my watches since its so rare. And though I'm biased, I'm think he was wrong. I guess each has their own tastes.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Funny you should say that. I was in a store recently and someone was looking at my watch, and then his buddy said that my watch didn't look good and proceeded to show me his good looking watch. He was wearing an Invicta Diver like the one I have shown below but without the cage and the skeleton. Below that was my watch, the one that didn't look good in comparison. Honestly, I was surprised anyone noticed or commented on my watches since its so rare. And though I'm biased, I'm think he was wrong. I guess each has their own tastes.


#DeadWrong


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I guess if someone likes that caged thing, there is just no common point of reference.


----------



## Camrok (Sep 8, 2012)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Funny you should say that. I was in a store recently and someone was looking at my watch, and then his buddy said that my watch didn't look good and proceeded to show me his good looking watch. He was wearing an Invicta Diver like the one I have shown below but without the cage and the skeleton. Below that was my watch, the one that didn't look good in comparison. Honestly, I was surprised anyone noticed or commented on my watches since its so rare. And though I'm biased, I'm think he was wrong. I guess each has their own tastes.


Congratulations on having someone notice your watch. It's a great looking timepiece, it's pretty funny his ego centered friend decided to compare a completely different styles time piece to yours.
I've always wondered how Invicta can make so many insanely busy and complicated cases and dials (and ugly in my opinion)
They must actually sell some of them to continue to expand their range. I don't understand this!


----------



## agentk98 (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## MCT (Nov 12, 2013)

Although I admit I have fun throwing crap at Invicta, let's go after the big dogs, shall we?

Ugly watch; wont do u any favors in terms of the looks department.
I dont really know anyone who bought this iwc.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

How many people do you know that own IWC's?


----------



## somyp (Nov 24, 2014)

This thread is 7 years old and still going. I guess there will always be thoughts about ugly watches. I think anything by Invicta except their divers could classify as an ugly watch. Again people have their own definitions of what is defined as an ugly watch. I think the multiple time zone watch that shows 6 different time zones is the most ugliest watch. Besides traveling businessmen, pilots, and travelers in general, having 6 world times readily accessible is pointless. And besides wouldn't we just use our smartphones and adjust our watches accordingly? I know that's what I would do as having a watch on my wrist has become more of a need at this point.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Camrok said:


> Congratulations on having someone notice your watch. It's a great looking timepiece, it's pretty funny his ego centered friend decided to compare a completely different styles time piece to yours.
> I've always wondered how Invicta can make so many insanely busy and complicated cases and dials (and ugly in my opinion)
> They must actually sell some of them to continue to expand their range. I don't understand this!


As long as rappers and Guidos want to wear watches...Invicta will have customers.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

I know this may be blasphemy to some, and i am a big Seiko/GS fan, but I think the Sarb017, the Alpinist with the green dial is, to me, one of the ugliest watches I have ever seen from a manufacturer that I like.


----------



## sethtyler (Jun 12, 2013)

Chronohound said:


> RJRJRJ said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I think someone just threw up on this Rolex


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ugly?









Or unique?


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

^^^ uniquely ugly, perhaps?


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

sethtyler said:


> I think someone just threw up on this Rolex


Some guys can pull this off, but not many!!!! And definitely not me!


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

He's so ugly he makes the watch look good.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Watchbreath said:


> How many people do you know that own IWC's?


Hmm, I thought that would've started something by now.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

Great thread!, i would include most of the police line, ive seen them in person and they are even more ugly due its monstrous size


----------



## atomicfront (Dec 16, 2014)

Stepper said:


> Sometimes Hamilton just tries way too hard!
> 
> View attachment 1537376


I would say say that watch is beautiful.


----------



## pgvoorhees (Dec 6, 2014)

Bleh said:


> Toby, this is the _ugly_ watch thread, not the _AWESOME_ watch thread!


I totally had one of these when I was a kid!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Another hideous, "Beam me up, Scotty" watch:


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Far from the ugliest here, but this Hamilton is the ugliest watch ive ever owned...


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

This is a big thread so I don't know if this has been posted before.


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

Another. Looks like a turd.


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Where do you put the bullets?



bigclive2011 said:


> Ugly?
> 
> View attachment 2756482
> 
> ...


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Question should be, where do you refill the Butane?


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

christre said:


> Far from the ugliest here, but this Hamilton is the ugliest watch ive ever owned...


Heh. I almost bought one of those once. Glad I chickened out.

Typed via mobile and Tapatalk. Rules of grammar and physics do not apply.


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

Can't check the price on Rakuten.... he says they're sold out! I guess that must mean he sold the one he bought as a speculation!


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

OH Redhawk said:


> Heh. I almost bought one of those once. Glad I chickened out.
> 
> Typed via mobile and Tapatalk. Rules of grammar and physics do not apply.


Haha, you dodged this one well. Apart from the huge Crown protectors and the stupid magnifiers on the crystal it could of been a good watch. It had one of the best brushed stainless steel finishes ive seen. So a good watch ruined by Hamilton.....


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

Zombie thread!!!

This is my contribution. I have a thing for digital watches and bought this for under a hundred bucks several years ago.

Yes, it's an early 70's Hamilton LED, which were certainly built nicely. But why I thought wearing a heavy yellow gold (plate) 70's digital watch with matching bracelet would look good?

The next day I instantly regretted it. Wearing it, I felt like an extra on Starsky and Hutch. And it didn't help when my GF of the time totally winced when she saw me wearing it.










I have learned to like it (sort of) and if the batterys are working, I'll wear it once in a blue moon on the weekend.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

^^^^ thought that part of a gas tank.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

With this post, I declare myself WINNER of The Ugly Watch Thread! Yes I do! Some of these "beauties" cost a LOT of $$


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

I have noticed that "Ugly" costs a HUGE premium in the watch world.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> I have noticed that "Ugly" costs a HUGE premium in the watch world.


As with anything, "beauty" is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Montres de Luxe










And of course, Invicta, or as we New Englanders call it, Invicter.


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

Last time I had a cold, I think I coughed up something that looked like that above Croton.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I actually really like a few urwerk watches but not the models above!
I second your nomination as winner but then tomorrow will bring new ugly.


----------



## CampClippers (Feb 7, 2015)

3Dials said:


> Sure, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, but sometimes we come across timepieces which make us want to gouge our own eyes out, or at least wonder what the designer was _thinking_ or smoking.
> 
> I thought I'd start this thread with a singularly hideous contribution of my own, one I found while browsing Buy.com's jewelry section.
> 
> Here is the Freeze Diamond Watch, so named because it's so ugly it makes you freeze in your tracks like the legendary Medusa? This watch is complete with faux jewels that would delight any tween, as it matches her costume jewelry. What's even more ridiculous than its obnoxious bling factor is its price, but I'll let you find that for yourself at Freeze Diamond Watch - Rakuten.com.


I might be late, but I'm going to have to agree with you their. That watch is no dice


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

RBrylawski said:


> With this post, I declare myself WINNER of The Ugly Watch Thread! Yes I do! Some of these "beauties" cost a LOT of $$
> 
> View attachment 2960890
> View attachment 2960898
> ...


Some tasteless to hideous stuff here, where's Salvador Dali when he's needed. Otoh I'm fine with the Ferrari and the Urwerk, at least they are mechanically interesting and those I'd use.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

Was this hideous skeleton job submitted earlier?














Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

RBrylawski said:


> As with anything, "beauty" is in the eye of the beholder!


That applies to women! Not watches. ;-)


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> That applies to women! Not watches. ;-)


Not sure I agree with you there, but I'll give it to you, cuz I like you!


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Buzz224 said:


> Was this hideous skeleton job submitted earlier?
> View attachment 3001194
> View attachment 3001194
> 
> ...


Don't know if they did, but that is horrendous on so many levels, least of which is the Omega name on the movement.........


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

RBrylawski said:


> Don't know if they did, but that is horrendous on so many levels, least of which is the Omega name on the movement.........


It looks like something Heinrich Himmler would have given to an SS extermination camp commandant. It flat creeps me out.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Buzz224 said:


> It looks like something Heinrich Himmler would have given to an SS extermination camp commandant. It flat creeps me out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Now that's an image I could live without........


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

RBrylawski said:


> Now that's an image I could live without........


Tell me about it, I just watched Leni Riefenstahl's "Sieg des Glaubens" and it was chillingly prescient, but we know how that 12 year saga ends.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

RBrylawski said:


> Not sure I agree with you there, but I'll give it to you, cuz I like you!


I'll take it. Here's a "like" for likeability.


----------



## MCT (Nov 12, 2013)

LOok! It's grandma's tea set!


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

MCT said:


> LOok! It's grandma's tea set!
> View attachment 3036962


That'd look so much better scaled down to proper size.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## McGriddle (Jan 25, 2015)

Ice Link Ambassador:


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

McGriddle said:


> Ice Link Ambassador:
> 
> View attachment 3073746


They must think people are slow to repeat their name 6 times. 
Oh, and yuk.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Deledda said:


> They must think people are slow to repeat their name 6 times.


Only six times is letting us off easy. Have you seen the rehaut of a Rolex?


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

MB&F HM3 Megawind


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

That seriously looks like an electric razor, a Norelco with two heads instead of three.


Blancpain said:


> MB&F HM3 Megawind
> View attachment 3091986


----------



## Buzz224 (Oct 7, 2014)

McGriddle said:


> Ice Link Ambassador:
> 
> View attachment 3073746


FWIW, in some parts of Texas and the Southern US, ice is pronounced "ass". How would they say "Ice looks like ass"?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

McGriddle said:


> Ice Link Ambassador:
> 
> View attachment 3073746


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

I may win an award for this monstrosity! Yes I might:


----------



## McGriddle (Jan 25, 2015)

Blancpain said:


> View attachment 3155338


LOL


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

RBrylawski said:


> I may win an award for this monstrosity! Yes I might:
> 
> View attachment 3156930


That's straight out of a Jetsons cartoon


----------



## hammergjh (Jan 2, 2014)

Does anyone not think this thing is hideous? Does anybody really know what time it is? No, but he can calculate pi down to 5 decimal places. ;-)


----------



## hammergjh (Jan 2, 2014)

Somebody STOP me!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

hammergjh said:


> Does anyone not think this thing is hideous? Does anybody really know what time it is? No, but he can calculate pi down to 5 decimal places. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 3186442


 Post this on the Breitling Forum and a lynch mob will raise like weeds, plus I sold a few of those.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

hammergjh said:


> Does anyone not think this thing is hideous? Does anybody really know what time it is? No, but he can calculate pi down to 5 decimal places. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 3186442


I don't think it's hideous. I don't like it and wouldn't want it. But it's Breitling through and through and it has legions of admirers. I just may not be one of them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pyrrhus (Feb 5, 2015)

RBrylawski said:


> Do I win?
> 
> View attachment 2657338


Fits in steampunk culture which is interesting art, not necessary ugly. Mostly just for display and entertainments.


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

hammergjh said:


> Does anyone not think this thing is hideous? Does anybody really know what time it is? No, but he can calculate pi down to 5 decimal places. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 3186442


No, I think it isn't hideous. Just not to everyone's taste.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

hammergjh said:


> Somebody STOP me!
> 
> View attachment 3186450


I've seen good two-tone Breitlings.... That's not one of them.


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

What is seen can not be unseen... you have been warned!
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-







U-Boat Classico Phoenix


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

I've seen worse than that U-Boat.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Kind of reminds me of a lot of Pyrolumes I've seen.


obsidian said:


> What is seen can not be unseen... you have been warned!
> -
> -
> -
> ...


----------



## happytrees (Apr 2, 2015)

What do you guys think of this beauty


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

happytrees said:


> View attachment 3615450
> 
> What do you guys think of this beauty


 Would even scare the fish if you used it as a sinker.


----------



## Narf CC (Nov 12, 2013)

Buzz224 said:


> Mebbe the ugliest fake Rolex ever?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


This is real Rolex Just Because: The Fugliest Rolex Submariner 5512 OnÂ.Earth - Watches Worth Knowing About - HODINKEE


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

happytrees said:


> View attachment 3615450
> 
> What do you guys think of this beauty


Wow, I didn't know that Goodyear made timepieces... The things you learn on the WUS.


----------



## kefirchick (Jan 29, 2015)

cabfrank said:


> Kind of reminds me of a lot of Pyrolumes I've seen.


Are those cockroaches decorating the bezel?


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

I will just leave this here....


----------



## NoelJozef (May 24, 2015)

sduford said:


>


What the hell is that!?


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

This thread rocks.


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

That huge Diesel I saw it "live" some days ago. Disgusting.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

NoelJozef said:


> What the hell is that!?


Itay Noy Part Time. You would think for $5K they would supply the watch face.

Itay Noy Part Time collection, Split personality - Hands-on with live photos & price - Monochrome-Watches


----------



## napplegate (Jan 11, 2015)

NoelJozef said:


> What the hell is that!?


That is the Itay Noy Part Time. He's an Israeli watchmaker. It can be yours for only $4800! Although I don't find the looks very appealing personally I think the concept is interesting.


----------



## SethThomas (Oct 29, 2014)

The Devon Tread is so ugly I want one, but for that price, I would get 3 Omegas.

The Devon Tread B Watch from Authorized Dealer Watchismocom


----------



## Aututto (May 29, 2012)

RBrylawski said:


> I may win an award for this monstrosity! Yes I might:
> 
> View attachment 3156930


Inspiration?


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

The all new watch bra - you have one for your car, now you can protect your watch too.



happytrees said:


> View attachment 3615450
> 
> What do you guys think of this beauty


----------



## MCT (Nov 12, 2013)

I find it very ironic that most of the DESIGNER watches are the UGLY ones.

Versace and michael kors i think














DAmn...


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

MCT said:


> I find it very ironic that most of the DESIGNER watches are the UGLY ones.
> 
> Versace and michael kors i think
> View attachment 4179274
> ...


I vomited a little. They appeal to people with no sense of taste.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

MCT said:


> I find it very ironic that most of the DESIGNER watches are the UGLY ones.


I don't.

It makes sense. Those brands have zero history of horology. So they need to stand out in other ways. Thus, some hideous designs.


----------



## Mikatile (Mar 3, 2015)

That watch has a coat on.


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## ccolors (Feb 9, 2015)

kclee said:


> View attachment 4763938


To be fair, its built like a brick ****house.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

ccolors said:


> To be fair, its built like a brick ****house.


 Even better if it were built like one, but it does't belong in this thread.


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

ccolors said:


> To be fair, its built like a brick ****house.


I actually really like it! Great Art Deco design.


----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

Basicly any panerai can be in this thread


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

*Corum Buckingham Wunderkammer
*
























actually quite pretty IMO


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

I love this guy, but I know many would see it as fugly.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Is that a tiny flask disguised as a huge watch? :-d


----------



## smart_storm (Aug 3, 2015)

A $1.2 million ugly mutation of a watch. It doesn't get uglier than this!















Just lost my appetite. I am not wearing that .... even when offered for free!


----------



## smart_storm (Aug 3, 2015)

Flower? Watch? Sea weed?

That's not my wrist....just downloaded a random picture from the internet


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Just became aware of Van Der Bauwede and had to post.









Nothing says "badass" like having tattoos photoshopped to one's fingers.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

WTSP said:


> Just became aware of Van Der Bauwede and had to post.
> 
> View attachment 5446858


Oddly enough, I think that watch looks kind of cool. It's impractical as a watch because of its distorted-looking dial. Yet I find it visually interesting and strangely hypnotic.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Ottovonn said:


> Oddly enough, I think that watch looks kind of cool. It's impractical as a watch because of its distorted-looking dial. Yet I find it visually interesting and strangely hypnotic.


I suspect that hypnotism at the point of sales is how many brands stay in business. 

That being said, I'm starting to see your point, those distorted numerals are somewhat fascinating....


----------



## SethThomas (Oct 29, 2014)

Ottovonn said:


> Oddly enough, I think that watch looks kind of cool. It's impractical as a watch because of its distorted-looking dial. Yet I find it visually interesting and strangely hypnotic.


But chrono buttons on a non chrono >.< that is usually the criteria for a fake, what were they thinking.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

SethThomas said:


> But chrono buttons on a non chrono >.< that is usually the criteria for a fake, what were they thinking.


I didn't realize there were buttons on the case. I was too busy staring at the mesmerizing dial.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

WTSP said:


> Just became aware of Van Der Bauwede and had to post.
> 
> View attachment 5446858


Good God.... It's practically deformed! The Elephant Man of watches.


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

pantagruel said:


> I love this guy, but I know many would see it as fugly.


Reminds me of this:










If you lived in the 80's, maybe you recall this being a sort of fad at the time - the soviet-faux -looking style watch with the weird crown. With nothing of it being soviet in origin. They sold it through Sharper Image, if I recall correctly. And like almost every watch in the 80's - it was a cheap quartz movt.

Had one in HS - wonder where it went.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

WTF???


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

Just went through the whole thread. It was mesmerizing! I do like the mb&f and Richard Mille watches because the movement are just fascinating. The chain drive Ferrari watch blows my mind. The cases make them virtually unwearable, but I could probably state at the mechanisms for days.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

New Release HW Opus 14


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Yep, my credit card is safe from that one.


brrrdn said:


> New Release HW Opus 14
> 
> View attachment 5817386


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

Watchbreath said:


> Yep, my credit card is safe from that one.


That's my boy!


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

Every Hublot, some Zeniths and few F.P. Journe.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

NOT every Hublot.


pamaro said:


> Every Hublot, some Zeniths and few F.P. Journe.


----------



## blaw (Sep 3, 2009)

I did not look at every post above, so apologies if this is a repeat. It can be yours for a very reasonable $230,000.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

I also apologize if this has also been posted already but this watch by chopard, to me, is horrendous and can be your for the low price of $25,000,000


----------



## SeoulWIS (Oct 12, 2015)

This thread is hilarious 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

This watch is near the top of my "MUST OWN" watch list before I die.







It is truly the most elegant and beautiful watch I have ever seen. The rose gold complements the dial perfectly, each sub dial is intricately carved onto the watch, and the pure size of the piece demands power and attention from both the viewer and the wearer. Patek Phillipe and A. Lange & Sohne have nothing on the Diesel.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

blaw said:


> I did not look at every post above, so apologies if this is a repeat. It can be yours for a very reasonable $230,000.
> 
> View attachment 5821338
> 
> ...


And some say a Rolex Sub doesn't go with a suit...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

blaw said:


> I did not look at every post above, so apologies if this is a repeat. It can be yours for a very reasonable $230,000.
> 
> View attachment 5821338
> 
> ...


I'd literally strap a turd on my wrist before I wear that


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

A steal at $86,000.


----------



## nh1 (Oct 4, 2013)

OfficerCamp said:


> And some say a Rolex Sub doesn't go with a suit...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He pulls it off because of the cufflinks; chosen to complement the watch...


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

txfordguy said:


> A steal at $86,000.


Looks like the Amazon reviews were quite positive. It must be worth it. :what:

I'm going to have to read a few of those for entertainment.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

I present to you the winner of "Ladies Best Watch" at 2015 Grand Prix de l'Horlogerie... the Big Bang Broderie:


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

This looks like something Frankenstein would wear. At least it's only 60 bucks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

RocketHurricane said:


> This looks like something Frankenstein would wear. At least it's only 60 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would expect it would have a stream vent.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

i am not joking, they make and sell this.....


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

That one really goes on the wall.


William Ayin said:


> i am not joking, they make and sell this.....
> 
> View attachment 5873906


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Watchbreath said:


> That one really goes on the wall.


heres another wrist shot for your own pleasure lol


----------



## jmichael26 (Jun 17, 2014)

William Ayin said:


> i am not joking, they make and sell this.....
> 
> View attachment 5873906


lmfao! This one actually has me laughing.. wow that's hilarious.


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

With a quick Google search, looks like it only costs $210 if you can find it. Anyone down???


William Ayin said:


> heres another wrist shot for your own pleasure lol
> View attachment 5874874


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

txfordguy said:


> With a quick Google search, looks like it only costs $210 if you can find it. Anyone down???


LMAO for some reason that price is wayy more than i expected.


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

kclee said:


> View attachment 5876490


If only they could add more bullets, fire, and spikes to make it "edgy"


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

RocketHurricane said:


> This looks like something Frankenstein would wear. At least it's only 60 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly this one is kinda cool in some weird way.

Also, ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY MUSK!


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

RocketHurricane said:


> This looks like something Frankenstein would wear. At least it's only 60 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make it out of real bronze with some functional tubes (or pistons run off the mainspring?) It could be kinda cool.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

William Ayin said:


> I also apologize if this has also been posted already but this watch by chopard, to me, is horrendous and can be your for the low price of $25,000,000
> 
> View attachment 5821602


Winner winner chicken dinner. Ugliest thing I've laid eyes upon.


----------



## SeoulWIS (Oct 12, 2015)

txfordguy said:


> View attachment 5843418
> 
> A steal at $86,000.


What?! I thought that was a sub $500 fashion watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtth (May 30, 2015)

thomasp said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner. Ugliest thing I've laid eyes upon.


Seems like the kind of thing that would be near the top of a dragon's horde.


----------



## blaw (Sep 3, 2009)

Etsy is a reliable source for understated elegance.


----------



## blaw (Sep 3, 2009)

A few other beauties.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't know what i would do if i caught someone wearing this in public....


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

That would be the coolest desk clock ever!


----------



## SeoulWIS (Oct 12, 2015)

William Ayin said:


> I don't know what i would do if i caught someone wearing this in public....
> View attachment 5887970


I watch a lot of National Geographic... Your instinct is to run but supposedly you need to raise your arms in the air and shout to make yourself appear bigger 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

William Ayin said:


> I don't know what i would do if i caught someone wearing this in public....
> View attachment 5887970


I don't know I would assume he is the predator and just bow down and ask for mercy.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dude! I didn't know Invicta was striding in haute horlegerie! Good for them!



William Ayin said:


> I don't know what i would do if i caught someone wearing this in public....
> View attachment 5887970


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

And just when I thought I've seen everything there is to see on this thread, this comes along:

Navitron-Steampunk-Wrist-Compass-and-Sundial


----------



## blaw (Sep 3, 2009)

*Luxury! *







Plus, you'd better act fast; 36 people are currently watching this on eBay.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

blaw said:


> *Luxury! *
> View attachment 5908394
> 
> Plus, you'd better act fast; 36 people are currently watching this on eBay.


Looks to be this same watch manufacturer on Amazon. 
Carlo Monti Men's CM106-205 Salerno Automatic Watch
http://www.amazon.com/Carlo-Monti-CM106-205-Salerno-Automatic/dp/B004IEA7K2/


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Timeless elegance


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Sry if this has been posted before.
Pic from chronomania.fr, Seiko SQL007. The guy is selling it for 950 euros.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Might be selling for more if it was the LE Honda Racing Team.


tiagu said:


> Sry if this has been posted before.
> Pic from chronomania.fr, Seiko SQL007. The guy is selling it for 950 euros.
> 
> View attachment 5997602


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

You're right ! Unbelievable ! List price: 6200$ !!


----------



## casieko (Jul 23, 2015)

this one is size 70 at kohls


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)

tiagu said:


> Sry if this has been posted before.
> Pic from chronomania.fr, Seiko SQL007. The guy is selling it for 950 euros.
> 
> View attachment 5997602


The "other other" Seiko 007


----------



## kefirchick (Jan 29, 2015)

William Ayin said:


> I don't know what i would do if i caught someone wearing this in public....
> View attachment 5887970


*
Don't even think about boarding a plane wearing this...or wearing it to school in Irving, Texas!*


----------



## DR3WDOWN (Jan 22, 2007)

RJRJRJ said:


>


My eyes!!! My Eyes!!!


----------



## DR3WDOWN (Jan 22, 2007)

William Ayin said:


> I don't know what i would do if i caught someone wearing this in public....
> View attachment 5887970


My gawd that is hideous...


----------



## DR3WDOWN (Jan 22, 2007)

William Ayin said:


> heres another wrist shot for your own pleasure lol
> View attachment 5874874


Lol this on HAS to be the winner. Good lawd.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

William Ayin said:


> View attachment 5997554
> View attachment 5997570
> 
> 
> Timeless elegance


"It's totally wearable"


----------



## ptkim (Dec 20, 2013)

William Ayin said:


> I don't know what i would do if i caught someone wearing this in public....
> View attachment 5887970


i would immediately start yelling or start laughing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## ptkim (Dec 20, 2013)

Seppia said:


> "It's totally wearable"


can dive deeper than nuclear sub

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## rict (Nov 5, 2015)

kclee said:


> View attachment 5876490


I dunno, if it was made solidly enough, it could be useful in a self-defence situation..."Back off, or I'll let you have it with my watch!"


----------



## rict (Nov 5, 2015)

How about this one? or is this one just awesome?


----------



## Starfighter (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## SeoulWIS (Oct 12, 2015)

Starfighter said:


>


I quite like this... Stunning it is, or shocking but personally I don't think it's ugly JMHO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxMeridian (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## SeoulWIS (Oct 12, 2015)

tiagu said:


> Sry if this has been posted before.
> Pic from chronomania.fr, Seiko SQL007. The guy is selling it for 950 euros.
> 
> View attachment 5997602


Please correct me if I'm wrong, but this looks to be very similar to what Jay Leno wears on his FaceTube series Jay Lenos Garage... Is it this watch??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaw (Sep 3, 2009)

Top to bottom: "Stormtrooper," "Ouija Majick," "Let's Celebrate Jazz!," and "What Time is My Colonoscopy?"


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

blaw said:


> View attachment 6058666
> 
> Top to bottom: "Stormtrooper," "Ouija Majick," "Let's Celebrate Jazz!," and "What Time is My Colonoscopy?"


Without a doubt one of the worst design ideas for a watch ever. I wonder on whose wrist where they thinking doesnt seem to be a pure womens watch either.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The top one must be the 'Rube Goldberg' model.


blaw said:


> View attachment 6058642
> 
> View attachment 6058650
> 
> ...


----------



## Oddball63 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## aced75 (Oct 9, 2014)

not sure if this is ugly or just awesome?


----------



## blaw (Sep 3, 2009)

"Say, what brand is that?"


----------



## Andy Dufresne (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

R.A.D. said:


> Without a doubt one of the worst design ideas for a watch ever. I wonder on whose wrist where they thinking doesnt seem to be a pure womens watch either.


Can't even imagine what it would look like on a (much) densely forested wrist such as mine. I'd probably struggle hard to tell which is watch-hand and which is hair :rodekaart


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just a subtle 100.000$ pearlmaster39..


----------



## clarken (Nov 30, 2013)

Dan83bz said:


> Can't even imagine what it would look like on a (much) densely forested wrist such as mine. I'd probably struggle hard to tell which is watch-hand and which is hair :
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalknot my post edited by accident sorry


----------



## Beorn_ (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

Master... may the fat be with u...


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like a folex wannabe.


kclee said:


> View attachment 6156042
> 
> Master... may the fat be with u...


----------



## Sngpio (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## gundamzero (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Me thinks this one has been brought up the most.


gundamzero said:


> View attachment 6167098


----------



## avihai (Apr 20, 2015)

Watchbreath said:


> Me thinks this one has been brought up the most.


The strap is hideous !


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

Watchbreath said:


> Me thinks this one has been brought up the most.


 did they hurt any protected species to make this one ??


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

ugly or awesome? Romain Jerome Super Mario Bros. Watch | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Even Mario wouldn't wear it.


brrrdn said:


> ugly or awesome? Romain Jerome Super Mario Bros. Watch | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> View attachment 6241113


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

Two "beauties" by Oakley, perhaps posted before but a reminder about how good intentions can go astray...


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I'm going to throw a sacred cow into this thread: the Omega Speedmaster Alaska Project. Sure the base timepiece looks okay, but once the donut's on...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Bashing my favourite Speedy is a good way to get yourself a ban!

(I see what you mean though, but it's still cool in my eyes)


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

SomeAssemblyRequired said:


> Two "beauties" by Oakley, perhaps posted before but a reminder about how good intentions can go astray...
> 
> View attachment 6389153


looks like it's melting. Ghastly.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

This thread genuinely made me laugh out loud. It never ceases to amaze me what some people will spend their money on.


----------



## saiko (Jul 28, 2015)

WTSP said:


> I'm going to throw a sacred cow into this thread: the Omega Speedmaster Alaska Project. Sure the base timepiece looks okay, but once the donut's on...


That's because it wasn't made to be worn with normal clothes. I assume it will look fine in a space suit.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Diesel DZ-7086


----------



## wine-o (Oct 2, 2015)

Man, I love that. I don't know how many hours I spent staring at pixellated Mario back in the day. The watch would be even cooler if Mario landed on a Koopa once a day or something. Just up and down, Mario repeatedly bouncing on a Koopa, maybe have the shell shoot across the watch. Or even better, Revenge of the little guy, have a Koopa or Goomba jumping on Mario over and over again.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Bashing my favourite Speedy is a good way to get yourself a ban!
> 
> (I see what you mean though, but it's still cool in my eyes)


Or perhaps just an infraction? To be honest, if I could find the Omega Speedmaster Alaska at a reasonable price and in good condition I would probably buy it. The hands on the minutes and hours subdials are interesting and the white dial is nice as well. Still, I don't think I'd wear the case very often despite living in a cold climate.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Is it just me or the design of the dial seems to be inspired by female body part


----------



## Severin (May 27, 2015)

R.A.D. said:


> Without a doubt one of the worst design ideas for a watch ever. I wonder on whose wrist where they thinking doesnt seem to be a pure womens watch either.


...Perhaps if it were worn on a Nato strap?


----------



## cpayton (Jan 3, 2014)

dr3ws said:


> Is it just me or the design of the dial seems to be inspired by female body part
> View attachment 6446353


Then what would pulling the crown do?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

SomeAssemblyRequired said:


> Two "beauties" by Oakley, perhaps posted before but a reminder about how good intentions can go astray...
> View attachment 6389145
> 
> View attachment 6389153


Udders?


----------



## Simey (Jun 18, 2015)

Pic swiped from the web, but I just saw one of these monsters in the Dubai Mall. 
*
60mm and they still can't fit the numbers on the dial!* :-d


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

One for the knee.


Simey said:


> Pic swiped from the web, but I just saw one of these monsters in the Dubai Mall.
> *
> 60mm and they still can't fit the numbers on the dial!* :-d
> 
> View attachment 6528186


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Simey said:


> Pic swiped from the web, but I just saw one of these monsters in the Dubai Mall.
> *
> 60mm and they still can't fit the numbers on the dial!* :-d
> 
> View attachment 6528186


Is this from some spoof company using the Zenith name or are Zenith really this appalling nowadays?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Glitch


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 26, 2015)

tdufy said:


> I actually have one. Graham Swordfish. Love it. Gets more comments than any other I have.


Looks like a girl I used to date, Oh Wait, I married her!


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

smart_storm said:


> A $1.2 million ugly mutation of a watch. It doesn't get uglier than this!
> 
> View attachment 5217514
> 
> ...


I feel like I'm looking up a watch's a** h***


----------



## Simey (Jun 18, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> Is this from some spoof company using the Zenith name or are Zenith really this appalling nowadays?


It's real. I saw it in the boutique in the Dubai Mall. I didn't ask the price - I was laughing too hard. The article below says it is about $165,000.

Zenith Pilot Type 20 Grand Feu Watch Hands-On: A True Collector's Piece | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## 3puttjay (Dec 14, 2012)

Beorn_ said:


>


I like the steampunk look of this watch. Not enough to buy, but certainly enough to admire.


----------



## jrpippen (May 5, 2009)

Oh my, that really is a dogs dinner! 


@watchbod

Facebook group: watchzoneuk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Simey said:


> Pic swiped from the web, but I just saw one of these monsters in the Dubai Mall.
> *
> 60mm and they still can't fit the numbers on the dial!* :-d
> 
> View attachment 6528186


Reminds me of this Patek.


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

Only, $352,000.00


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I post this here, but must confess that I love Ebel and am completely in awe of this watch. 

Unless I'm mistaken, it's a perpetual calendar moonphase chronograph. Now that's something!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

This piece of complete garbage from Zanetti. They had the audacity to waste an entire spread in WatchTime on this and talk about how much craftsmanship goes into the handmade pirahna that looks like a 5 year old boy's doodle.

It's only £4,500....








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

fatalelement said:


> This piece of complete garbage from Zanetti. They had the audacity to waste an entire spread in WatchTime on this and talk about how much craftsmanship goes into the handmade pirahna that looks like a 5 year old boy's doodle.
> 
> It's only £4,500....
> View attachment 6762202
> ...


I think the design is pretty cool, but the whole thing is cheapened by the "Swiss Movement" at the bottom of the dial.


----------



## blaw (Sep 3, 2009)

Separated at birth?










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Spyvito (Jul 15, 2014)

Starfighter said:


>


It really is a ladies bracelet that tells time if necessary. I think it is very fashionable for the right couture and/or person.


----------



## Spyvito (Jul 15, 2014)

camb66 said:


> Its yours for $605,000


pardon me uh, sir, what time is it?


----------



## Spyvito (Jul 15, 2014)

chefmhf said:


> Some guys can pull this off, but not many!!!! And definitely not me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

William Ayin said:


> View attachment 6789642
> 
> 
> View attachment 6789658


Not as ugly with wrist hair shaved

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Pianki Montegrappa Chaos, which can be yours for the low low price of $85,750.00 (plus $21.50 shipping). Sorry if already posted!!


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

McGriddle said:


> Ice Link Ambassador:
> 
> View attachment 3073746


Six time zones?? Six?? God, that's horrible. Who would wear a watch with SIX time zones????? That's ridiculous. I mean, I would wear a watch with FIVE time zones, but SIX??? Come on....

Edit : Its retail price is 38,000$. But they'll give you a HUGE discount and you can snag it at 9,599$


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Not as ugly with wrist hair shaved
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I suspect this watch and the Cartier "mystery dial" posted earlier in this thread look a lot less fugly on a slim hairless female wrist.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

I just had to come back to this thread over a year after my first post. 

I WENT ON A CRUISE. (OK I said it but don't beat me up).
Actually the cruise was a scream as a microcosm of humanity. The newly weds, over feds and nearly deads!!!!

I'm glad I had health insurance because my jaw nearly hit the floor when I went in to the stores. 

They really DO have heaps of invictas there AND at unbelievable prices AND at unbelievable discounts AND people were saying how nice they were!!! AAAAGGGGGHHHHHHH!

I guess the easiest summation was that everything on the boat was AT LEAST 40% overpriced. 

Still shaking head and banging into walls.


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

Nothing like a watch that says I have really bad taste and the money to prove it


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

DrGonzo said:


> View attachment 6800906
> 
> 
> Pianki Montegrappa Chaos, which can be yours for the low low price of $85,750.00 (plus $21.50 shipping). Sorry if already posted!!


I imagine that's what Lex Luthor would wear ...or Skeletor from He-Man. I love this thread.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

DrGonzo said:


> View attachment 6800906
> 
> 
> Pianki Montegrappa Chaos, which can be yours for the low low price of $85,750.00 (plus $21.50 shipping). Sorry if already posted!!


The Angel counterpart to that watch (and its accompanying pen) are not much better.










The ad campaign for these pieces was something else as well.










"A higher power has touched your life" ...through a poorly illustrated comic book designed to convince you to separate yourself from five figures in savings.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

WTSP said:


> The Angel counterpart to that watch (and its accompanying pen) are not much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Just wow. Thank you for this.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm...too small for my tastes. Looks like a ladies watch


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)

Have I been doing my ft - m conversions wrong all this time?


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)

You haven't been transparent enough to understand the deeper meaning of language barrier.... eeerrrrr conversion barrier....


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kangwan (Jun 13, 2014)

RJRJRJ said:


>


Nothing to say for this one. The picture already told everything.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Has this been posted :


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

If you don't think this is ugly...









... why not buy several dozen?


----------



## MCT (Nov 12, 2013)

The dark ages of Zenith zzzzzzz


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

How much?


WTSP said:


> If you don't think this is ugly...
> 
> View attachment 7692554
> 
> ...


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I hate to do this, as they've just launched and their watch faces are actually quite nice. However, the shape of the case is just a little much IMHO. Here's to hoping that there's no such thing as bad publicity.

Virata's VRT1


----------



## Micheal192 (Mar 30, 2015)

LOL... Every publicity is a good publicity. But this piece is sure ugly.


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

So ugly I want one...


----------



## LRAM77 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine too !!!



kiwidj said:


> That monstrosity gets my vote.


----------



## LRAM77 (Jan 2, 2013)

WOW !!!, Now I won´t sleep well...



rict said:


> How about this one? or is this one just awesome?
> 
> View attachment 6016874


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

As easy as pie


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

WTSP said:


> I hate to do this, as they've just launched and their watch faces are actually quite nice. However, the shape of the case is just a little much IMHO. Here's to hoping that there's no such thing as bad publicity.
> 
> Virata's VRT1
> 
> View attachment 7964898


Gerald Genta Meets Quasimodo.


----------



## All in the timing. (Jan 22, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## All in the timing. (Jan 22, 2016)

dr3ws said:


> Is it just me or the design of the dial seems to be inspired by female body part
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6446353&d=1449673568"]
> 
> 
> ...


Just needs a 12 o'clock lume pip


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I guess it would have been tolerated with the name gone, no?

Me!


----------



## diablogt (Oct 11, 2009)

*Ugliest watch from big brands?*

Guys, this is a fun thread. No offense here. I recently came across this crocodile babies and couldnt help thinking just... WHY. LOL. Here are my grand nominees, I cant decide which one is uglier, maybe the Zenith has a slight "edge":















what about yours? lol


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

I love Patek Philippe, including (especially!) the Nautilus line. But these two make me shudder...


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Are those pointers on the Stargate supposed to be pointing at anything in particular?


----------



## K-19 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Ugliest watch from big brands?*



diablogt said:


> Guys, this is a fun thread. No offense here. I recently came across this crocodile babies and couldnt help thinking just... WHY. LOL. Here are my grand nominees, I cant decide which one is uglier, maybe the Zenith has a slight "edge":
> 
> View attachment 8993105
> 
> ...


Lol. What are those red fan blades/propellers?


----------



## K-19 (Apr 28, 2011)

After perusing this thread, I've come to the conclusion that Zenith makes some of the ugliest watches in the universe.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Ugliest watch from big brands?*



K-19 said:


> Lol. What are those red fan blades/propellers?


My pet theory is that they are blowers to increase internal pressure when the watch is used at great depths so as to equalize it with that of the water outside. When you take the same watch to high altitude or space, the propellers reverse and suck air out of the watch to equalize pressure. This watch both sucks and blows.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

*5 ugliest watches ever*

To kick things off, there's this article on Quill and Pad:
My Vote For The 5 Ugliest Watches Ever | Quill & Pad

I figure someone's going to mention the leopard Rolex too.

So...what did the writer get right, or get wrong, and which horrors did he miss?

IMO, the Corum RR isn't ugly...at least visually. It is ostentatious and vulgar, but not nearly so ugly as the others. The Jacob Astronomia...why?? And the Kanye trumps the Rolex leopard. That's hard to do.


----------



## ahsan (Mar 18, 2016)

AP Royal oak.


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: 5 ugliest watches ever*

invicta and hublot


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

*Re: 5 ugliest watches ever*

Specifics, gents, specifics. While there are 6 pages of Inflicta Disney LEs, and about 20-30 could easily qualify...one can't count the entire catalog as being in the top 5.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

*5 ugliest watches ever*

This from Arnie ain't too pretty either:


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 5 ugliest watches ever*

There more than enough to see on the 'Ugly Watch Thread'. The Corum - Rolls Royce wasn't that ugly, just odd; sold one.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: 5 ugliest watches ever*



ahsan said:


> AP Royal oak.


Fail


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 5 ugliest watches ever*

First of all, Invicta. I mean, look at these things. They don't have style, they're nothing special in terms of movements, and their manufacturer's notion of ethics is at least questionable (stealing designs from Omega and Rolex).

Second- Rolex Datejust, Day-Date and Daytona in "Pimp", "Rapper" and "Saddam" design versions, i.e. diamond and gem-set solid gold versions.

Third... I really don't know, pieces by which manufacturer deserve a longer commentary. Corum? Richard Mille? Jacob & Co. ? Or perhaps the Urwerk, Hublot and other ostentatious pieces of crap... The Omega Planet Ocean "Deep Black" except the basic version, the new PO GMT, the WSOTM and GSOTM Meteorite...Or maybe the diamond-set DSOTM?

Generally, anything that screams "I have no taste".


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: 5 ugliest watches ever*

the Kanye Watch is ugly enough to be for 5 spots.


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: 5 ugliest watches ever*

I'm not sure you can make a case for "universally ugly," since everyone's tastes are different. I mean, the Quill & Pad article showed me a series of watches that I thought were incredibly tacky, but I wouldn't call them ugly. Okay, maybe I'd call the Kanye West one ugly.

Me personally, I find Panerai & G-Shock watches to be pretty ugly, even though both brands have legions of fans. I also find square watches, like the JLC Reverso and the Cartier Tank, to not be to my taste; yet I acknowledge that both watches are iconic designs. Hell, I'll even go so far as to call the Rolex "Hulk" Submariner ugly, even though Rolex Nation is now honorbound to call a fatwa on me for disparaging a Rolex design. But again, this is all my personal taste.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: 5 ugliest watches ever*



Alysandir said:


> I'm not sure you can make a case for "universally ugly," since everyone's tastes are different. I mean, the Quill & Pad article showed me a series of watches that I thought were incredibly tacky, but I wouldn't call them ugly. Okay, maybe I'd call the Kanye West one ugly.
> 
> Me personally, I find Panerai & G-Shock watches to be pretty ugly, even though both brands have legions of fans. I also find square watches, like the JLC Reverso and the Cartier Tank, to not be to my taste; yet I acknowledge that both watches are iconic designs. Hell, I'll even go so far as to call the Rolex "Hulk" Submariner ugly, even though Rolex Nation is now honorbound to call a fatwa on me for disparaging a Rolex design. But again, this is all my personal taste.
> 
> ...


Take that back about the GShock!
The Rolex Hulk looks like the Starbucks logo.


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: 5 ugliest watches ever*



chuasam said:


> Take that back about the GShock!













Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Damir Galic (Jul 30, 2016)

*Re: 5 ugliest watches ever*



ahsan said:


> AP Royal oak.


this watch is a beauty. it's like an extension of your hand that weights a kilo, so it helps you gain some muscle. that's why it's also a sports watch.


----------



## ThomasBombadil (Jun 19, 2016)

RJRJRJ said:


>


FUGLY

I have to ask. Is it real?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

That one might be #1 for poping up on this thread.


ThomasBombadil said:


> FUGLY
> 
> I have to ask. Is it real?


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Is this Daytona real? Rolex has been known to make some bespoke watches, that including that Day-Date for Saddam. So while not a model in regular production, chances are, that- unfortunately- such a monstrosity actually exists.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

*Re: 5 ugliest watches ever*



gangrel said:


> To kick things off, there's this article on Quill and Pad:
> My Vote For The 5 Ugliest Watches Ever | Quill & Pad
> 
> I figure someone's going to mention the leopard Rolex too.
> ...


I think the watches posted on this thread reach far greater pinnacles of hideousness than most in this article.

Let's keep the pics coming!


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't care if it is a Rolex, it's hideous. Looks like something you would see on a Gangland show. You would have a hard time getting anyone to buy that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> I don't care if it is a Rolex, it's hideous. Looks like something you would see on a Gangland show. You would have a hard time getting anyone to buy that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that one a lot. Much nicer than the boring regular one.

Tyler likes it also.


----------



## 001 (Sep 10, 2016)

http://fastrack.in/datasource/produ...-analog-black-watches-3151km01(table-top).jpg


----------



## 001 (Sep 10, 2016)

Cant edit my posts, so here's another image


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I was unaware of the Seiko Galante line. They are quite breathtaking...


----------



## realwatchaddict (Jul 21, 2014)

RJRJRJ said:


>


Daytona ruined


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

001 said:


> Cant edit my posts, so here's another image
> 
> View attachment 9404074


I actually kind of like it.. would you have a source for me so I can check it out? Thanks


----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

Kill it! Kill it with fire!!!
Hébergeur d'images


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

buh....LING!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I would have liked to have sit in on their design review meeting on that one, if they had one.


MOSCATO said:


> Kill it! Kill it with fire!!!
> Hébergeur d'images


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Does that Arnold watch blow up when you pull the pin?? LOL


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

Synequano said:


> Does that Arnold watch blow up when you pull the pin?? LOL


Your eyes are what blow-up when you look at it.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I guess you'll need this as a protection for your eyes


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

MOSCATO said:


> Kill it! Kill it with fire!!!
> Hébergeur d'images












What or who exactly is the "tool" in this equation?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Konliner said:


> View attachment 9702658


Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't touch this thing with your wrist. But the layout/configuration of the pushers did make me stop and take notice. It's an interesting and unique take on chrono pushers. These are definitely unique for the sake of being unique and don't improve the functionality in any way, shape, or form - but interesting and unique nonetheless.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

My contribution, is a watch I saw on eBay. It's not exactly in the spirit of the others which are ugly designs. This one just amazed me with its condition. It looks like it was lost in a swamp, fed to an Alligator and decades later removed for sale on eBay. It's so naturally distressed, its almost art; but, not a watch.

















It's described as: 
*VINTAGE BULOVA 10K RGP MENS WRISTWATCH AS IS Parts or Repair 10H*
_does not work bezel secret scratches can't see face scratches and general wear_


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> What or who exactly is the "tool" in this equation?


The wearer? lol

Loyal and productive employees are sometimes given watches as a token of appreciation. This, on the other hand, looks like a watch fit to be given to someone right before they're fired.


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

hi-tek


----------



## tirod3 (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow. Photobucket sure has decimated this thread. Still . . .

Pleased to see Invicta mentioned. They are known homage maker, and now we have the definitive list of what Rolexes, Hublot, Royal Oaks, and such they copy. Not to forget Seiko (shudder.) I had no idea they were contesting Invicta's turf, but there it is. 

Proves ANY maker can put out watch that somebody here will hate. Glad that is settled, it shouldn't be hard to solve in future threads, just link back and voila, argument won. Nobody is pure as the driven snow and all fall short of the glory. Every one of them will make something just for the money. Every single one. 

It's what they do.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Zanetti Ovum









Zanetti Montre for Chef


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

I dunno ... the pizza watch makes me hungry  .... so I suppose it it serving it's intended purpose.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Now I want a pizza :-(


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

yankeexpress said:


>


Really? I could never get over the hands so I never bought one. I did consider a purchase of a yellow dial and doing a hand swap, but never got around to it before they were all gone  .


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Tournaire makes some very intriguing watches, but also some rather ugly designs.


----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

*Re: 5 ugliest watches ever*



Alysandir said:


> I'm not sure you can make a case for "universally ugly," since everyone's tastes are different. I mean, the Quill & Pad article showed me a series of watches that I thought were incredibly tacky, but I wouldn't call them ugly. Okay, maybe I'd call the Kanye West one ugly.


I was going to say, I don't see how one can separate 'tacky' and 'ugly'; but I suppose ugly is a word charged with subjectivity, while tackiness one can at least somewhat agree upon. For me they are equivalent in this area...

Anyhow, some real 'gems' here. Would be interesting to see "the ugliest/tackiest watches from respected brands". 

Edit: holy smokes, Zenith, I never knew...

Forgot to bring *Artya *into this. It might be high-grade, but that doesn't make it less tacky.


----------



## Jacob E. (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm not sure if that was serious or tongue-in-cheek, but that's an absolutely beautiful watch, the rare example of a busy dial done right.

It never ceases to amaze me what utter hideous garbage from Seiko, Citizen and the like gets touted and worshiped here - this, or pretty much anything from Cuervo & Sobrynos, is like a breath of fresh air. Affordability, or lack thereof, notwithstanding.



M_Milaguet said:


> So ugly I want one...
> View attachment 7967834


----------



## Taher (Aug 20, 2017)

*Ugly watches*

I think i am the only ond in the world who hates diver / avaitor watches etc.i like elegant plain watches with out too many numbers or dails is there anyone like me ? (I don?t like all the watches in the pictures)


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: Ugly watches*

I'm certain there are.
Different stokes for different folks.
How about posting some pictures of watches you do like.
It will be easier for others to relate.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: Ugly watches*

Troll is evident.


----------



## osamu (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Ugly watches*

I think when I first started getting into watches, and shopping for my first expensive watch I kinda felt like you. In general, I didn't like an external bezel with writing on it. i don't know why, maybe I felt like it made the watch overly chunky or took away from the dial. I just much preferred a smooth dial. I did love chronographs though, as I felt like the subdials added something interesting to the dial, even though its not s very useful function for myself.

I felt this way about divers for like maybe a year, but one day on a whim bought an skx007, and the day I put it on I knew I was hooked. Now pretty much all my daily wearers are divers.


----------



## Taher (Aug 20, 2017)

Thank you . 
I like these watches in the pictures below and i own the rado sintra , and planning to buy the mido commander ii what do you think ?


----------



## MIG33 (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Ugly watches*


----------



## Taher (Aug 20, 2017)

You guys think that I?m a troll ? I?m not I?m 100% honest why would i lie


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Ugly watches*

Yep, Rolex Yach-master II looks awful.


----------



## Taher (Aug 20, 2017)

Yeah the yachtmaster is one of the ugliest watches i have ever seen


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

Jacob & Co

Top choice for the Halloween..


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

AP Royal Oak, sorry but it is awful looking.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

*Ugliest Watch Contest?*

Ran into this monstrosity at Touch of Modern and couldn't figure out where to post it, so I figured a new thread was in order.

GV2 Triton (in "honor" of the Triton Submarine) offered at $799 to $899 but with retail values of $3,195 t $3,395 so they're a bargain for sure. 








Yes, the crown is at 12 because the swing arm to the lower strap requires it. And yes, those are also fake propellers (or at least flat disks painted to sort of look like propellers) that can "rotate/spin" or at least shake around on their screws.









No matter how hideous you think this is based on the marketing photos, you can't really get the full seasick nausea until you watch the video at:

GV2 by Gevril Men's 49mm Triton Limited Edition Swiss Made Automatic Leather Strap Watch

Amusingly, the video still shows the "special sale price" of $498.67 even while that page tries to hawk this beauty as a bargain at $1,140.00.

Don't fret, the case-back is just as cheesy/gaudy/tacky:









Took a bit of digging to find out what "Swiss Automatic Movement" slithers around inside.... the "Ruben & Sons MD3G" (no specs details or information of any kind on their site) comes up as the answer.

I feel bad setting the Ugliest Watch bar so high on the very first post, but if you can top this contraption birthed from Hades, bring it on!


----------



## surfuz (Jul 2, 2017)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*

It looks more like a contraption of a compass than a watch.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*

C'mon... can any watch *ever* beat this beauty? Game, set, match!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*

Everything in Floyd Mayweather Jrs collection


----------



## JessePinkman (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*

They should make those turbines on the GV2 Triton functional, so it could fly off your wrist and you wouldn't have to look at it any more.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*

Pretty much the entire Invicta Reserve collection. Way too many model images to post.









Also, the entire Seiko Galante line is pretty terrible as well.


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*

And if you slapped the name HUBLOT over the Gevril tag , "they" would be lining up to plunk down 5 figures on that bad boy !!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*

Wow it took until Post #6 for the Invictas!


----------



## wolfpack1995 (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*








This one has all the elements of ugly that I can think of: rose gold plating, the crown chain, and the crystal guard.







Speechless


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*

Depends on the definition of course . . . for me, stuff like this comes to mind.


----------



## Jacob E. (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*



StephenCanale said:


> "Ruben & Sons MD3G" (no specs details or information of any kind on their site) comes up as the answer.


Discussions on the 'net I found suggest that it's tweaked Miyota 8215 - which is probably true, since it's hand-winding, but no hacking.

Here's my recently acquired Gevril, with the same movement inside - and I can attest that it's reasonably accurate, and there's no infamous "Miyota stutter". It's a fun piece, and $367 spent on it is something I can live with.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*

I feel like posting a Gevril is cheating.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*

You forgot the warning:

To protect your sight, this thread should only be browsed with eyedrops readily available.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*

GV2 has taken a sad turn.


brandon\ said:


> I feel like posting a Gevril is cheating.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*

If you wear that watch posted by OP while in airport....you might be pulled into the interrogation room for fear of carrying wrist-worn IED


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*



City74 said:


> Everything in Floyd Mayweather Jrs collection


I was about to make some FMJ crack about the Rolex above your post then I scrolled down


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*



Jacob E. said:


> Here's my recently acquired Gevril, with the same movement inside - and I can attest that it's reasonably accurate, and there's no infamous "Miyota stutter". It's a fun piece, and $367 spent on it is something I can live with.


That one's actually not bad, and a reasonable price to boot.

As for all the other "nominations" so far, I admit I really had no idea the competition was going to be that fierce!


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

VON DUTCH COBRA









Ultron: It must be my child


----------



## cbrzrule (Dec 3, 2010)

+1 on the Azimuth


----------



## cbrzrule (Dec 3, 2010)

Not necessarily ugly, but I don't get how people pay over $1,000 for a quartz watch. Makes no sense to me, but add any fashion icon's name to a $30 movement and suddenly it is worth $1,500.


----------



## Famousname (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Ugly watches*



MIG33 said:


>


I don't get it. Maybe it's just me, but what makes this guy a "troll", again?


----------



## KeepTheTime (Jan 11, 2009)

kclee said:


> VON DUTCH COBRA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing our Von Dutch Kobra photos... even if it is the *UGLY Watch Thread* lol. More pics here. Definitely the Ultron watch!


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

@kclee and the Von Dutch Cobra, that's spectacularly ugly!


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

Sodiac said:


> I didn't look through all 214 posts to see if this one made the list, but how about it, is it ugly enough to score? :-d


I thought at first it was a ceiling fan.


----------



## alexjust (Feb 8, 2016)

Can somebody put Floyd Mayweather's watch collection here and we've got ourselves a winner


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*

Bejeebus!!

Youd have to chew your own arm off to not wake it up if you woke up and found that on your wrist...


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Gaga Milano









Seiko Galant Rolling Stones édition


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

How about this one? A face only a mother could love...


----------



## Watagump (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Watagump (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Let's not forget the big dogs also make some downright questionable design choices.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Watagump said:


> View attachment 12940459


Please make it go away!

Why, oh why did I ever come back to this thread...

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Watagump (Mar 1, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Please make it go away!
> 
> Why, oh why did I ever come back to this thread...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


Asking price, $25 million.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Watagump said:


> Asking price, $25 million.


What's it worth on the Grey Market though?

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Watagump (Mar 1, 2018)

Black5 said:


> What's it worth on the Grey Market though?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


10% off? Here it is, with another hideous one for $55 million.

https://www.thetrendspotter.net/expensive-watches/


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

Watagump said:


> Asking price, $25 million.


Invicta Style

MSRP - $25 million
Your price $120- you save $24999880
Only One left! Buy it now!


----------



## Watagump (Mar 1, 2018)

OnlyOneMore said:


> Invicta Style
> 
> MSRP - $25 million
> Your price $120- you save $24999880
> Only One left! Buy it now!


I paid full price for both of my Invicta's, $99 and $150. Costco baby.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Watagump said:


> View attachment 12940459


I see you have revived the Horta!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Useless this thread is pictures without.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

rdoder said:


> While browsing the Internet, I found this beauty:
> 
> RSW Women's 7130.1.R1.1.F1 Moonflower Black PVD Diamond Automatic Rubber Watch
> 
> Infected a****** with pustules, or Moonflower? You decide! My partner and I had a good laugh. :-d


That looks like a bathroom scale.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Conky said:


> I don't think I own a really ugly watch. Some of my friends think my Doxa T-Graph is ugly though. I would like to have a super ugly watch just for fun, but it seems that most of the ugliest watches are all like $60 Grand. Can someone post some really inexpensive ugly watches?


Just look on ALI express.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks delicious


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

blaw said:


> "Say, what brand is that?"
> View attachment 6076210


A Rolex Ugslporer


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Here's en entry from Gerald Genta.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada, my submission is this well worn and still ticking ugly beast, the Mortima.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Graham Chronofighter Navy Seal Automatic on Massdrop. Any takers?They're only asking $3,220.00 for this fugugly monstrosity, lol!


----------



## Hsvu (Jan 24, 2018)

Tonystix said:


> Graham Chronofighter Navy Seal Automatic on Massdrop. Any takers?They're only asking $3,220.00 for this fugugly monstrosity, lol!


It looks like a grenade!


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

maguirejp said:


> View attachment 13007285
> Cheers from Calgary, Canada, my submission is this well worn and still ticking ugly beast, the Mortima.


It's beat up, but I think it's a nice watch.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

And the list goes on...









The lugs are innovative, and shockingly hideous.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

It's a combo cigarette lighter, the Butane connector is at the 4 position.


Hsvu said:


> It looks like a grenade!


----------



## jdibs28 (Jun 8, 2016)

James Haury said:


> Looks delicious


I thought this was for ugly watches....


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Andersen Genève & Konstantin Chaykin Joker watch.









Not only is it ugly, it also infringes copyrights.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

WTSP said:


> Not only is it ugly, it also infringes copyrights.


No infringement. It's just a balding clown, a collie, zombie Ben Franklin, and generic redhead.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

This has to be ironic. Nobody would think that looked good. Right?



RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

jmai said:


> Let's not forget the big dogs also make some downright questionable design choices.
> 
> View attachment 12940469


If it had chrome pushers and crown, and a different strap, it might work.


----------



## mwillems (Dec 31, 2017)

*Ugliest watch ever?*

What is your "ugliest watch ever"?

all in good fun: Everyone's taste difference and it's perfectly OK to love the watch that I find ugly and vice versa. This is just a personal opinion of course.

I'll kick off with a few candidates :

































And just because I can, I will end with what I find the ugliest shoes ever:


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Ugliest watch ever?*

Time again to dig up that Rolex.


----------



## Ajwood (Aug 6, 2018)

*Re: Ugliest watch ever?*

There seems to be a disconnect here between watches as watches, and watches as technological art. These are mostly, if not all, haute horology pieces which, while being functional timepieces, are really meant to push the envelope in one way or another. That Hublot, for example, is a 50 day power reserve, hand-wound tourbillon that you wind with a drill. They only made 50 of them. While I agree it's ugly as a watch, it's fairly incredible as a mechanical device, and nobody is likely to ever actually wear one. If you want ugly for the sake of ugly, there's more impressive stuff out there in my opinion.


----------



## KINGPIN (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Ugliest watch ever?*

I don't think I can top any of those.


----------



## Ajwood (Aug 6, 2018)

*Re: Ugliest watch ever?*

If you're talking about this one, you just have to be one of the half dozen or so people on the planet that can pull it off.











Watchbreath said:


> Time again to dig up that Rolex.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Here's a fuugly one for you ! 
It's called the Montegrappa Chaos


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Ugliest watch ever?*

Sounds like you've never heard of the Seiko Galante or Invicta Reserve series


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Here's another beauty. Corum Rolls Royce.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

6R15 said:


> Sounds like you've never heard of the Seiko Galante or Invicta Reserve series


No, what do they look like? Lol !


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Nevermind, I just googled them. Lol!


----------



## Ajwood (Aug 6, 2018)

*Re: Ugliest watch ever?*

Chaos is the best name I could have come up with that's not profane.



Tonystix said:


> Here's a fuugly one for you !
> It's called the Montegrappa Chaos


----------



## Ajwood (Aug 6, 2018)

*Re: Ugliest watch ever?*

I don't think most people here could get past the date window placement on the Galante. What is that, like a 4:15 date window?











6R15 said:


> Sounds like you've never heard of the Seiko Galante or Invicta Reserve series


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugliest watch ever?*

I think it would be a lot more interesting, and lot less repetitive, if folks actually stuck to showing us the ugliest watches that they've ever actually OWNED. How many times do have have to see Tyler's Rolex, the various Hublots, etc....?

Here's one (screen grab) I mistakenly purchased early on in my "collecting" phase--actually wore a couple of times thinking it was cool--48mm on a less than 7 inch wrist--yeah, so cool...


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

*Re: Ugliest watch ever?*

My eyes hurt


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Ugliest watch ever?*

Gucci is a contender...















As is Gervil, 






















And, neither are super expensive either so the common man can afford this kind of ugly!


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: Ugliest watch ever?*

I'm pleasantly surprised no one's yet done the edgy thing by posting a picture of a Submariner Date. I was honestly expecting it within the first 10 posts.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

*Re: Ugliest watch ever?*



Alysandir said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised no one's yet done the edgy thing by posting a picture of a Submariner Date. I was honestly expecting it within the first 10 posts.
> 
> Regards,
> Alysandir


The snarky posters haven't showed up yet.

My brain hurts from this thread.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Ugliest watch ever?*


----------



## drummer13 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Ugliest watch ever?*

Ok. I admit it. I actually like several posted for their creativity and ingenuity. Bring on the stones.

A great weekend to all.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Ugliest watch ever?*



Ajwood said:


> I don't think most people here could get past the date window placement on the Galante. What is that, like a 4:15 date window?
> 
> View attachment 13381137


It may seem awkward at 4.15 but on the plus side it does not obscure an indice. I take that back it should be between indices not replacing one.


----------



## Kromag (Nov 27, 2012)

WTSP said:


> Andersen Genève & Konstantin Chaykin Joker watch.
> 
> View attachment 13135661
> 
> ...


That's the back of the watch. The figures move when you hold down the pusher.


----------



## Ajwood (Aug 6, 2018)

*Re: Ugliest watch ever?*

I was looking for this one but couldn't remember whom made it. It's a whole series!



StephenCanale said:


> Gucci is a contender...
> View attachment 13381421
> 
> View attachment 13381423
> ...


----------



## schwiiing (Jul 12, 2017)

View attachment 13381427


What are those turbines on the bottom supposed to be for? Are they functional somehow?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Ajwood said:


> I was looking for this one but couldn't remember whom made it. It's a whole series!


Well, on the right lady... in the right circumstance, it could definitely work. 

But it's _quartz_.

Ewww.



schwiiing said:


> View attachment 13381427
> 
> 
> What are those turbines on the bottom supposed to be for? Are they functional somehow?


Nope.... they're present for the sheer asthetic beauty and your personal enjoyment. They even spin freely on the studs, so you can blow on them or flick them with your finger or whatever and watch them move.

Awesome, right?

If I recall, the whole thing is supposed to be a submarine inspired affair, though I could be mistaken.


----------



## trekbonita (May 2, 2018)

Hansch99 said:


> I hate clutter, so I don't think things get much uglier than the Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute:


agree i cant enjoy it too, it is ugly.


----------



## trekbonita (May 2, 2018)

*Re: Ugliest watch ever?*



Ajwood said:


> I don't think most people here could get past the date window placement on the Galante. What is that, like a 4:15 date window?
> 
> View attachment 13381137


i have to disagree, i personally enjoy a lot dials with delicate red touches,


----------



## trekbonita (May 2, 2018)

Black5 said:


> Please make it go away!
> 
> Why, oh why did I ever come back to this thread...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


lol oh come on, i personally always participate in the auction for this watch, you have to admit it, it will be fun going out wearing it.


----------



## trekbonita (May 2, 2018)

*Re: Ugliest Watch Contest?*



6R15 said:


> Pretty much the entire Invicta Reserve collection. Way too many model images to post.
> 
> View attachment 12498207
> 
> ...


the rainbow designs are great, it is not your everyday watch, but it is fun to wear


----------



## trekbonita (May 2, 2018)

WTSP said:


> Tournaire makes some very intriguing watches, but also some rather ugly designs.
> 
> View attachment 12425633
> 
> ...


 agree the first one is beautiful the second it trying it too hard


----------



## mrandersen10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Richard Mille RM 07-02...


----------



## schwiiing (Jul 12, 2017)

Tonystix said:


> Here's a fuugly one for you !
> It's called the Montegrappa Chaos


They could have stopped at 'Chaos'.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperLory (Mar 14, 2018)

That rm on a lady's wrist isn't half bad

Breitling with 9987 numbers on the dials are hideous

Some of those mb&f are pieces of art 

Sent from my SM-T325 using Tapatalk


----------



## canonken (Jan 13, 2018)

There is a lot of SUPER-tacky 80's and 90's stuff I find repulsive. Yes, I know who Gerald Genta is (and I love the RO, and much of his work), but I find stuff like this (and a lot of similar 'faux fancy' stuff) to be the absolute worst. It is like a lot of architecture from the time. They took some old elements and 'jazzed them up' with 'contemporary' touches, and what came out is something totally fake, unoriginal, awkward, and instantly dated.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

All invicta. Every SINGLE ONE.


----------



## canonken (Jan 13, 2018)

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> All invicta. Every SINGLE ONE.


I own this, I paid under $25 for it.









- - - Updated - - -



TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> All invicta. Every SINGLE ONE.


I own this, I paid under $25 for it.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

You think these are ugly? Hold my beer.

Meet the Invicta Hybrid line. Saw these at a famous website: 53mm case (I'm guessing 60mm+ lug to lug), 22mm lug width (great proportions, huh?) and 22mm thickness (and you complaining about Omegas...).

What strikes me the most is not how ugly these watches are, but that there is a huge market for them: they are amazingly popular even on eBay.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

ChronoTraveler said:


> You think these are ugly? Hold my beer.
> 
> Meet the Invicta Hybrid line. Saw these at a famous website: 53mm case (I'm guessing 60mm+ lug to lug), 22mm lug width (great proportions, huh?) and 22mm thickness (and you complaining about Omegas...).
> 
> ...


Wow, did someone really design that Invicta?
The Rolex Daytona Leopard print jobbie at the start of this thread had got my vote until now.
Still I guess that it shows that beauty really isn't based on wealth - which is good to know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Here's a beauty:
Alchemy Steam Powered Entropy Calibrator


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Invicta is of course a prolific generator of awesomely hideous watches. Presenting the Empire Dragon, 50 mm in diameter no less.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Wow. It can't be easy to come up with something that looks that bad, I'll give them that.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> Wow. It can't be easy to come up with something that looks that bad, I'll give them that.


It comes in many different versions as well.


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Here's an Invicta during the good ol' days that's not half bad...
It was pretty nice watch with a compressor case.
Loved the tucked under crowns whence from the top it looked as if it didn't have any crowns.

Invicta Royal Marine:


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

WTSP said:


> Invicta is of course a prolific generator of awesomely hideous watches. Presenting the Empire Dragon, 50 mm in diameter no less.


Looks awesome. Seriously considering getting one.

- - - Updated - - -



WTSP said:


> Invicta is of course a prolific generator of awesomely hideous watches. Presenting the Empire Dragon, 50 mm in diameter no less.


Looks awesome. Seriously considering getting one.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

murokello said:


> Looks awesome. Seriously considering getting one.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Looks awesome. Seriously considering getting one.


Just make sure you don't pay MSRP


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

pyiyha said:


> Here's an Invicta during the good ol' days that's not half bad...
> It was pretty nice watch with a compressor case.
> Loved the tucked under crowns whence from the top it looked as if it didn't have any crowns.
> 
> ...


Not an ugly watch at all. But the Invictas are overpriced at retail and then a 80% discount follows...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

*I've seen some gaudy watches, but this one takes the cake!*

If you have any "ugly watches" you want to show off, do so.


----------



## JDMLS430 (Aug 16, 2018)

*Re: I've seen some gaudy watches, but this one takes the cake!*

What is that?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: I've seen some gaudy watches, but this one takes the cake!*

There's a whole lot of cake out there.


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: I've seen some gaudy watches, but this one takes the cake!*



dmvu said:


> What is that?


It's a ring watch. With a "20 dollar gold piece".

Ya, they didn't even design a coin for the right size, like a dollar or 5 dollar gold coin.

It also has lovely rhinestones in the red-white-blue pattern to even add more "Murica!" to it.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: I've seen some gaudy watches, but this one takes the cake!*

Oh. My.. Gaud...


----------



## JDMLS430 (Aug 16, 2018)

*Re: I've seen some gaudy watches, but this one takes the cake!*

Haha could be like a ring pop or something if not paying attention


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: I've seen some gaudy watches, but this one takes the cake!*

lol ... holy cow. I'm trying to think of someone I actually know who would even consider wearing that.


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

*Re: I've seen some gaudy watches, but this one takes the cake!*

On this precise day??

That is some piece of Art Drecko...

As one said around here: "les cons, ça ose tout - c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît !" (Google it up, my English sucks)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: I've seen some gaudy watches, but this one takes the cake!*


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: I've seen some gaudy watches, but this one takes the cake!*

José, can you see?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

A Fossil, what do you expect?


----------



## Evan11 (May 14, 2014)

Well, here's to resurrecting this thread.

I think there are actual crowns in those protectors to wear on your middle fingers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Ugly (but loveable) Subaqua Noma III.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

If often find that anything very organic looking in a watch tends to appear rather ugly.

I'm on the fence concerning the cell pattern in the Technomarine Technocell series. When it's very prominent it's ugly.









When the even shaped background stands out more it doesn't seem so bad, but I think I'm going to pass.









Dietrich makes some cool pieces but my "perception" is that there is a large snot shape right on the face of this design.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I see it as an improvement for Technomarine.


WTSP said:


> If often find that anything very organic looking in a watch tends to appear rather ugly.
> 
> I'm on the fence concerning the cell pattern in the Technomarine Technocell series. When it's very prominent it's ugly.
> 
> ...


----------



## GeneSederholm (Feb 11, 2006)

Watagump said:


> View attachment 12940455


That wins the fugliest watch award for me!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

For those who don't like ETA.


GeneSederholm said:


> That wins the ugliest watch award for me!


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

This is a much better and more comprehensive thread


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Artya often has some absolutely beautiful designs and dials, but some not so much...


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)




----------



## andor (Feb 18, 2011)

Came over this monstrosity and thought of this thread:

Invicta of course


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

andor said:


> Came over this monstrosity and thought of this thread:
> 
> Invicta of course
> View attachment 16352584


Ah, yes. From the Wire collection...
I kind of like the dial on the side of the case, though... Not sure when I would have the chance to read it, but A for effort.


----------



## drummer13 (Jan 3, 2010)

Take away .. so called "ugly" watches sell


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

drummer13 said:


> Take away .. so called "ugly" watches sell


Or... There's a sucker born every minute.


----------

